# Official AJ Fans bitch and cry neck tat tears thread.... #BellaTwins



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Yea, all you can do is laugh. AJ was clearly the best.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

What an amazing upset. I'm truly shocked, i expected Eva Marie to win this easily.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

:ti


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Getting this worked up.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

Think thats illegal, does it cost to vote? I have no idea cause I refuse to download their shitty app they always mention. I don't know if it counts if its free but I would love to see WWE get screwed over for rigging the poll cause Bella Twins > AJ? hahahaha, get fucked!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

"God forbid AJ doesn't win this obviously rigged end of the year award. I'm going to go complain in the internet."

- Every AJ fan ever.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Bellas are GOAT. No fix here.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

It's a free App. It costs nothing to vote.

If it was a call-in vote, or a text vote, it would be illegal to rig it, but it's just an App poll, so it's not.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

WWE gets 3.2 million dollars a month (800k per episode) from television rights fees from Total Divas. The show is in fact the MVP reason for this quarter making profit. Of course the company was going to pick the Bellas to win a kayfabe award.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Was worth it to hear them get booed out of the building


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

Mad?

:vince$


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

If you don't have the app you can't vote, If you don't vote then your favourite might not win. Total Divas 1 - 0 Real Divas


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

There's nothing positive about this.

If the voting is rigged, that means Vince values the Bellas more than AJ, enough to propagate the Bellas.

If its not rigged, then that means The Bellas are more popular than AJ.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Nikki handles Cena's DNA thus in a way... Cena wins :cena2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

Bellas > AJ. I see no rigging here 

:vince2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Was rooting for Eva but at least the fans picked the next best option.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

Slater gonna slate


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Here we go, i bet AJ doesn't give a damn if she won that award.. Diva of the year means nothing, we all know how irrelevant all the divas are... Btw I voted for Natalya, i picked at random.

And Kaitlyn was champion for a good portion of the year as well, so how the fuck does AJ deserve it more than her? AJ was following Ziggler around for the first 6 months doing nothing... God damn AJ is overrated.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

#BELLASALL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Guess AJ will have to wait another year to tattoo her slammy award win date on her neck.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*






































Fully deserved IMO. 

Bellas have been great entertainment this year, as well as carrying TOTAL DIVAS on their backs.

No time for MARK tattoos and lolpipebombs when they're too busy GOATING.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

WWE gets 3.2 million dollars a month (800k per episode) from television rights fees from Total Divas. The show is in fact the MVP reason for this quarter making profit. Of course the company was going to pick the Bellas to win a kayfabe award.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

I'm in utter shock. What utter cunts whoever decides to rig the polls are.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

David Otunga would squash you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

*What kind of fan are you OP? The Bella's fans obviously downloaded the app and voted. AJ fans should have as well.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*

Two threads about Bellas winning DOTY?

Imagine Cena winning SOTY :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

Bellas are more popular than AJ. Get over it. No rigging involved.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

Scripting? On my professional wrestling show?! I won't have it!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Obviously it was rigged, and there was 100s of people tweeting on the app complaining about it the second it was announced and the Bellas were booed. Eh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

DEM AJ Fans.

:lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Think thats illegal, does it cost to vote? I have no idea cause I refuse to download their shitty app they always mention. I don't know if it counts if its free but I would love to see WWE get screwed over for rigging the poll cause Bella Twins > AJ? hahahaha, get fucked!


On what grounds are you going to sue the WWE? Have they financially or physically harmed you in any way? You can't sue someone for making you angry.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

The Total Divas triumph again. Nikki won't need that vibrator anymore now she has a Slammy 8*D


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*



vanboxmeer said:


> WWE gets 3.2 million dollars a month (800k per episode) from television rights fees from Total Divas. The show is in fact the MVP reason for this quarter making profit. Of course the company was going to pick the Bellas to win a kayfabe award.


You can't expect a bunch of internet wrestling fans to understand financial reports and economics. They don't understand WHATS BEST FOR BUSINESS :hhh2


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

So much salt. I love it.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

It's the Slammys, OP. They've been worthless ever since they were brought back full-time, so stop rustling your jimmies.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

This is more entertaining than RAW. I can just imagine the suicide rate when AJ drops the title.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Goes to show that the Bellas are the real faces of the divas division. The Divas title is fake and handed to you, while the Slammy award is fan voted. Fans spoke tonight and what they said is Bellas are the divas of the year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

Surprise this thread hasnt reached 30 pages already. Perhaps the mods deleted all the vulgar posts already :hmm:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*



Mr Heisenberg said:


> *Well we wanted to know whether or not the votes were rigged, looks like we got our answer.* Biggest robbery to AJ Lee I'm actually disgusted


If it's rigged, then why are you disgusted and say it was a robbery?

It's not like a proper award that AJ can cherish. If she had won it she'd know just like you would that it was still rigged. So it's worthless either way.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



JOY~!volution said:


> If it's rigged, then why are you disgusted and say it was a robbery?
> 
> It's not like a proper award that AJ can cherish. If she had won it she'd know just like you would that it was still rigged. So it's worthless either way.


Yea but it would have made for a sick tattoo.


P.S


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Think thats illegal, does it cost to vote? I have no idea cause I refuse to download their shitty app they always mention. I don't know if it counts if its free but I would love to see WWE get screwed over for rigging the poll cause Bella Twins > AJ? hahahaha, get fucked!


Hire Otunga


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*



Bubba T said:


> You can't expect a bunch of internet wrestling fans to understand financial reports and economics. They don't understand WHATS BEST FOR BUSINESS :hhh2


It's the expected behaviour from these parasites who quickly make threads about the only person on the roster fainting on a tour from dehydration in the past decade and treating it like she died.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

AJ marks are all


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

I don't see what the problem is????









If AJ's fans wanted her to win o badly then more of them should have done so.

I wanted the Bellas to win, so I voted for them, and they won.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Goes to show that the Bellas are the real faces of the divas division. The Divas title is fake and handed to you, while the Slammy award is fan voted. Fans spoke tonight and what they said is Bellas are the divas of the year.


They can be the faces of a division nobody cares about... The top face in the divas division has been open since Eve Torres left, since Eve left, that division has been completely useless.


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

I don't usually abandon threads in order to escape to minimum safe distance but when I do, it looks like this:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Google trends has AJ Lee absolutely annihilating Total Divas.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Right? How does it diminish AJ's value not to win a scripted award? You know, they've often used that title as well to try and make girls happen, how are you going to react when they have the twins take it off of her?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*



Bubba T said:


> You can't expect a bunch of internet wrestling fans to understand financial reports and economics. They don't understand WHATS BEST FOR BUSINESS :hhh2


Cause the product they are producing is actually good... o right, because they've been thinking like this for years they have slowly driven their product to the brink of no return, if they already haven't.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*



JOY~!volution said:


> If it's rigged, then why are you disgusted and say it was a robbery?
> 
> It's not like a proper award that AJ can cherish. If she had won it she'd know just like you would that it was still rigged. So it's worthless either way.


It's just annoying. I was sticking up for WWE most of the day saying they wouldn't rig anything.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

I would have been happy with Katlyn or Natalya winning if not AJ but not them fpalm


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Exactly like I figured. This is why I don't take the Slammys seriously anymore. Instead of it being an actual award, it's used for BS storyline progression. AJ got robbed, but I honestly am not that mad.

And besides, this could set up AJ winning Insult of The Year, and we could see another Pipebombshell be dropped based on the DOTY result.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

:ti 

Best moment of the RAW just for the reaction on here.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

I voted The Bella's, it's all my fault 

Actually, I expected AJ to win this also.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Its not important. Don't let it affect you dude, it might be fake it might not be.

And how ironic that one guy claims aj doesn't deserve it because she did nothing for the first half of the year, and then goes on to say that he vote Natalya. And I very much doubt it was random fella


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> AJ marks are all



The best is now that she didn't win it's all "This award is meaningless and it's rigged and bullshit" but if she'd won it'd be "Look at the year she had and she's on top and this proves it." Amazing turnaround.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Christmas Nostalgia said:


> :ti
> 
> Best moment of the RAW just for the reaction on here.


I was actually holding out for Eva. That would have been amazing.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

I bet a fair amount of people want to know how the bellas are so popular and they'll tune in to total divas to find out so WWE wins.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Str8 up bullshit...no fucking way they won over AJ Lee. No chance.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

*Comparing AJs Year to The Bellas*

Everyone is pissed off that AJ didn't win Diva of the Year simply because "shes aj lee and she should never lose anything ever". Well, let's make a real comparison between their two years instead of just saying "This is bullshit everything is rigged".

*AJ Lee:*

-From January-April she was arm candy to Dolph Ziggler, this was the least relevant she's ever been. She had a couple interactions with Kaitlyn within that time but it didn't become official until May. 

-Her feud with Kaitlyn revolved around a mystery admirer, the most of AJ we saw during this time was in backstage segments teasing Kaitlyn before the big reveal segment. 

-She had her match with Kaitlyn at Payback, won the divas title, then started getting into a name-calling feud with Kaitlyn until MITB. 

-After MITB the feud lost all it's momentum and just turned into one of those rematch after rematch type of feuds. They had the SummerSlam match which ended the feud and 

-She had Tamina has her bodyguard which has only hindered her since.

-She went on to feud with Total Divas and The Bellas for the rest of the year.

*The Bellas:*

-Return in March (first divas since Sable to ever make a full time return to the WWE), started a feud with the Funkadactyls, got a Wrestlemania match (although cancelled). 

-They wrestled more matches than any of the other divas through June when Nikki got injured. 

-They were the standout stars of Total Divas.

-They started a feud with Natalya in July to promote Total Divas and gained two Summerslam matches (both on the card and on the preshow). 

-If it wasn't for them, AJ would never have been able to cut that pipebomb promo (just look at her promo against Kaitlyn before Payback, that didn't get nearly the reaction this one did). 

-Brie started standing out on her own. She quickly became one of the best wrestlers in the division (i dare anyone to argue that fact). She had matches with AJ 3 PPV's in a row and was involved with Daniel Bryan in a main event storyline for a short time.

-Nikki came back and was just as good in the ring as Brie. She went on to have the standout performance at Survivor Series, eliminating the most divas and pulling out the most impressive moves.

-Then if we compare their success outside of the WWE as well: They made the most impact of any of the Total Divas. They were the ones who got the most attention from the media, are seen doing the most promotional work, and making the most appearances. Nikki was asked to be a judge at the Miss USA contest and they have appeared on several other television shows since.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Damn right. Reaction would of been 10 times better.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Think thats illegal, does it cost to vote? I have no idea cause I refuse to download their shitty app they always mention. I don't know if it counts if its free but I would love to see WWE get screwed over for rigging the poll cause Bella Twins > AJ? hahahaha, get fucked!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Comparing Aj's Year to The Bellas*

I can't believe you've wasted ten valuable minutes of your life writing that.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Would have preferred Eva Marie to win for maximum SEETHE but this will do.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

wrong thread


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Yes Era said:


> Str8 up bullshit...no fucking way they won over AJ Lee. No chance.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Comparing Aj's Year to The Bellas*

Daniel Bryan won and AJ Leech lost. Justice.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

The slammy's have always been this way, don't bother getting worked up about it. Obviously AJ was diva of the year


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Claus Gang Solider said:


>


He's kind of right. 

Aj's one of the most popular in the WHOLE of WWE - not just the Divas.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Comparing Aj's Year to The Bellas*

AJ isnt on Total Divas though. I'm as shocked as you are though, i voted Eva and expected her to run away with it. The fans obviously didnt wanna give the rookie such a huge monumental award.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

It was obvious they were rigged. Heck you can still vote when the presenters are out there with thier card

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*

I voted The Bella's ... haha 

Nah, I did think AJ would get it, I even thought I'll vote The Bella's cause AJ will get it anyway, so I may as well give The Bella's a vote.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Waffelz said:


> He's kind of right.
> 
> Aj's one of the most popular in the WHOLE of WWE - not just the Divas.


Yet Bellas are the ones with reality show that's become a hit while AJ just sells some shirts.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Waffelz said:


> He's kind of right.
> 
> Aj's one of the most popular in the WHOLE of WWE - not just the Divas.


That was just sarcastic tbh. Naturally AJ should have won. But I don't give 2 shits about AJ so happy to see her Lose and everyone get pissed about it :draper2


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Comparing Aj's Year to The Bellas*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> *Everyone is pissed off that AJ didn't win Diva of the Year simply because "shes aj lee and she should never lose anything ever".* Well, let's make a real comparison between their two years instead of just saying "This is bullshit everything is rigged".


This is every AJ's fan mentality

Of course AJ has talent, but hearing the way some people talk about her, she might be the most overrated diva of all time. She has her fans to thank for that.



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Yet Bellas are the ones with reality show that's become a hit while AJ just sells some shirts.


Selling these shirts is where the cash comes in bro... People look down on reality stars.

Not a AJ fan but that's a dumb argument. If The Bellas sold t-shirts, maybe they would be making as much money as AJ. A big portion of their paycheck comes from how much merchandise they sell.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*



Ungratefulness said:


> It was obvious they were rigged. Heck you can still vote when the presenters are out there with thier card
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If she won, you'd be the first goof in line proclaiming how great she is and how the fans clearly voted for her in. Hell, you were the dumb mark defending an AJ poll as "legitimate" 2 weeks ago :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Yet Bellas are the ones with reality show that's become a hit while AJ just sells some shirts.


Do you really think AJ didn't have the choice to go on it?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Since Bryan won it means the polls aren't rigged. Maybe the Bellas have more fans than AJ.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Yes, because the slammy poll wasn't rigged last year so that AJ, who was involved with main event storylines, could win it. The Bella's won because they've been involved in main event storylines, star in wwe's reality show and are part of outside projects other than the odd panel at comic con. It isn't rocket science.

AJ won last year for similar reasons. The awards are given to compliment the storylines wwe is working with at the time. It isn't a real awards show.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

While I like AJ and prefer her over most Divas, this is just a silly award. Means nothing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

It's pretty clear they only won to create a scene for total divas season 2 but who gives a shit? 

BELLAS WIN, AJ LOSES


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

800k dollars an episode. 24 million dollars for 30 episodes. Not google hits, or purchased twitter followers but actual tangible dollars. 


The show is far more valuable than anybody who isn't named Cena.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

This is the greatest thread title ever.... Bitch AJ fans, bitch.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

That thread title :jay2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Lols JBL.
"This new Sin Cara is impressive!"


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Besides dumping ziggler, what has AJ done this year? she didn't stand out to me, then again neither did the Bellas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Whoever changed the thread title - thank you.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Probably for the best that AJ didn't win though.

She might have been forced to miss a house show or two if she went to get a new tattoo???


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Dat Thread title :cena2

Edit 

DA's Sig. GOAT's indeed


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



vanboxmeer said:


> 800k dollars an episode. 24 million dollars for 30 episodes. Not google hits, or purchased twitter followers but actual tangible dollars.
> 
> 
> The show is far more valuable than anybody who isn't named Cena.


Got a link to that?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Turbo Man said:


> Since Bryan won it means the polls aren't rigged. Maybe the Bellas have more fans than AJ.


This.

/endthread

On second thought. Keep it open. I want to see more butt hurt hilarity ensue. xD


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Turbo Man said:


> Since Bryan won it means the polls aren't rigged. Maybe the Bellas have more fans than AJ.


No it's rigged. WWE made The Bellas diva of the year because they're the faces of this Total Divas show they're pushing so hard. I just don't see The Bells being more popular than any diva, everyone seems to hate them, even in the arena's, not just the internet... Bryan winning an award doesn't mean it's not rigged.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Turbo Man said:


> Since Bryan won it means the polls aren't rigged. Maybe the Bellas have more fans than AJ.


Good point. If WWE were rigging the polls they would've went with Orton or Cena.



vanboxmeer said:


> 800k dollars an episode. 24 million dollars for 30 episodes. Not google hits, or purchased twitter followers but actual tangible dollars.
> 
> 
> The show is far more valuable than anybody who isn't named Cena.


AJ can't even sell 800k a year in merch. :ti


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

I'm not even mad. AJ won last year and WWE hates giving the same superstar/diva the same award two times in a row no matter how good their year was. Plus the Diva of the Year award is a joke anyway. Besides Beth and AJ, I hated the other winners.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

In all seriousness ...

The Bella's have been pushed as the faces of the division, it's no surprise they won. Kayfabe wise they have been relevant, and they are the main attraction of Total Divas. Combine that with the fact that AJ is technically a heel, it shouldn't surprise anybody that they won. If the votes are "rigged", then it shouldn't be a surprise. If it's not rigged, then it still shouldn't be a surprise. The WWE doesn't treat the Diva's title with any kind of prestige & plus AJ's been a heel, to the casual they see AJ skipping around, ducking from confrontation & sneak attacking - that doesn't equal a "good" wrestler to the average casual.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



reyfan said:


> Besides dumping ziggler, what has AJ done this year? she didn't stand out to me, then again neither did the Bellas.


Won her first ever Diva's Championship, her promo on the Total Divas and had one of the best diva feuds in a long time with Kaitlyn.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

It's not _that_ big of a deal, and I'm an AJ fan.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Waffelz said:


> Got a link to that?


http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20131031005496/en/WWE®-Reports-2013-Quarter-Results

And Big Dave confirmed/specified the E! network paying them that 800k figure per episode a week ago.

"Television revenues increased 30% to $44.1 million from $34.0 million in the prior year quarter primarily due to the production and monetization of new programs, including Total Divas and WWE Main Event." From Oct 31.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



vanboxmeer said:


> http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20131031005496/en/WWE®-Reports-2013-Quarter-Results
> 
> And Big Dave confirmed the E! network paying them that amount per.
> 
> "Television revenues increased 30% to $44.1 million from $34.0 million in the prior year quarter primarily due to the production and monetization of new programs, including Total Divas and WWE Main Event." From Oct 31.


So you want wrestling fans to celebrate a trasy "reality" show that only damages the business in any meaningful sense? Is that really what you are arguing?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> So you want wrestling fans to celebrate a trasy "reality" show that only damages the business in any meaningful sense? Is that really what you are arguing?


The argument is that AJ marks are fools to think that WWE would give her essentially what the company sees as what was the most valuable entity in that division for the year. It was far and away the Total Divas show from the most important aspect, the money. The show that wouldn't exist had the Bellas not negotiated it in their contracts to do when they came back. This is all there is to it. Either you stay a mong and cry, or you accept it and move forward.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Mr Heisenberg said:


> Well we wanted to know whether or not the votes were rigged, looks like we got our answer. Biggest robbery to AJ Lee I'm actually disgusted












hahaha


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> So you want wrestling fans to celebrate a trasy "reality" show that only damages the business in any meaningful sense? Is that really what you are arguing?


Should they instead celebrate a "sport" where guys in underwear are covered in oil and pretend to fight?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> So you want wrestling fans to celebrate a trasy "reality" show that only damages the business in any meaningful sense? Is that really what you are arguing?


WWE damaged the divas division years ago anyway. If anything total divas is actually helping the divas division get some mainstream relevance again. Frankly that "trashy reality" is doing more to help than AJ ever has. :draper2


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> So you want wrestling fans to celebrate a trasy "reality" show that only damages the business in any meaningful sense? Is that really what you are arguing?


It doesn't though. It brings money to the company, that money helps pay for the performance centre, tours, signing talents and so on. The show has helped bring new fans to the divas division, as well as the product as a whole. How is any of that hurting wrestling? It's given all the talents involved something to do, given rising stars like Naomi an opening, given veterans who were stuck in a bad spot, like Natalya, a fresh start, and even gave AJ a new storyline once her storyline with Kaitlyn ended. If total divas didn't exist, neither would AJ's pipebombshell, or anything she did after the Kaitlyn storyline.

If you mean it hurts wrestling due to it breaking kayfabe, then you're being a bit harsh, considering wwe themselves do that on a regular basis, and did so before total divas was even thought of.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Getting mad at a kayfabe award that is meant to further storylines....


:ti

The Bellas winning make complete sense anyway and it has nothing to do with who they're fucking. They were the main stars of the division for the last couple of months. AJ was an after thought. An obvious after thought. Tattoo can take a seat.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

That particular number is not based in reality as that would be significantly more than the Kardashians are being paid, but the point is still valid. The harsh truth is that all of the TD cast are technically of more value than any of the women not on it in pure business terms, with the potential for even higher future earnings once they start doing Kardashian-style product placement and possibly renegotiate the deal with the network assuming the show is still hot after the second season. 

And I don't see how TD damages the WWE at all, it's pure crazy to argue against a business diversifying and bringing in more money.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> WWE damaged the divas division years ago anyway. If anything total divas is actually helping the divas division get some mainstream relevance again. *Frankly that "trashy reality" is doing more to help than AJ ever has.* :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



vanboxmeer said:


> The argument is that AJ marks are fools to think that WWE would give her essentially what the company sees as what was the most valuable entity in that division for the year. It was far and away the Total Divas show from the most important aspect, the money. The show that wouldn't exist had the Bellas not negotiated it in their contracts to do when they came back. This is all there is to it. Either you stay a mong and cry, or you accept it and move forward.


Considering the show has harmed the division's image and actually reflected poorly on the WWE as a whole.. no, they aren't that beneficial outside of easy money that is only toxic to the actual long term success of this company. 

AJ and Kaitlynn are the only reasons there is any hope in this division right now.. Naty's part in the show and her terrible booking for years has all but ruined her and the rest of these divas are mostly a joke to any wrestling fan. The Bella's are a huge reason the division is in shambles.. they only deserved to be either taught how to wrestle or valet or get the hell off the tv and find a new job.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



> Word going around the back is that WWE Diva AJ Lee was originally set to win the WWE Diva of the Year award, however declined the award stating "There isn't enough room on the back of my neck for another tattoo." Vince, visually upset, then rigged the polls so the Bella Twins would win.


WOW how humble of our great AJ Lee to give the Peasant Twins the award. She truly is revitalizing the Diva's Division with her humbleness.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

I'm just moaning because they're rigged - isn't that a crime?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

There's a thread over a Divas Slammy? We all knew the Bellas would get it, whether the Total Divas show was around or not. So what.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Honestly? Not even an AJ mark? Come on now. 

While it's fun as hell to laugh at the AJ marks going shit crazy over The Irrelevant Awards, it is laughable. Then again, come on now people. 

Look back at last year's superstar of the year. Cena got beat down by how many heels, didn't hold a single title. Still won it, while Punk was a reigning champion and impressed how many people. 

And lol at these people "SUEING THEM CAUSE THEY RIGGED IT.". Now you're pushing the ridiculousness. You're not going to sue jack shit. It's a fake award, that's probably going to be used in Total Divas to have some story about how the Bellas argue of who really gets the award..

Did she technically deserve it? Yeah. Does it matter if she wins it? No. Is it totally hilarious how The Bellas got boo'd to no end? Damn right. Is the crying by the AJ marks the best thing ever? 100 percent right. 

Really though AJ marks. She's been holding the title for awhile now, and it's probably going to continue for a fair bit until Total Divas needs another story line tool.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> Considering the show has harmed the division's image and actually reflected poorly on the WWE as a whole.. no, they aren't that beneficial outside of easy money that is only toxic to the actual long term success of this company.
> 
> AJ and Kaitlynn are the only reasons there is any hope in this division right now.. Naty's part in the show and her terrible booking for years has all but ruined her and the rest of these divas are mostly a joke to any wrestling fan. The Bella's are a huge reason the division is in shambles.. they only deserved to be either taught how to wrestle or valet or get the hell off the tv and find a new job.


That's from the very, very narrowed and circular biased viewpoint of the stuck-in-the-bubble AJ mark. When a show is providing the company it's biggest increase of revenue from the last year's quarter, it's clearly an asset. Especially when they plan on eventually go to promoting the male stars on a new reality show resulting in even more television rights fees. Hell, the reason why they're stock has been raising the past 6 months is all about the WWE's potential television rights deals being renewed and having properties like Total Divas helps with future negotiations on any other WWE related shows. Not "muh waifu doubles up on each back bump, she so valuable".


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

I was hoping Heyman would win but Steph winning is cool too. Thought that AJ "pipebomb" wasnt all that great tbh, did she even get any heat for it?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> *Considering the show has harmed the division's image and actually reflected poorly on the WWE as a whole.. *no, they aren't that beneficial outside of easy money that is only toxic to the actual long term success of this company.
> 
> AJ and Kaitlynn are the only reasons there is any hope in this division right now.. Naty's part in the show and her terrible booking for years has all but ruined her and the rest of these divas are mostly a joke to any wrestling fan. The Bella's are a huge reason the division is in shambles.. they only deserved to be either taught how to wrestle or valet or get the hell off the tv and find a new job.


Have you watched any thing in the divas division post 2007? Seriously once Lita & Trish went WWE stopped giving a damn about the divas division. I mean come on they began throwing like 10 divas into a 2 minute match week after week. Model after model. Bullshit reigns after bullshit reigns. The division has been a shamble for years.

If you think TD has done any harm then you have to put even more blame on the WWE because they've done 10x more harm themselves than the total divas show has.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



vanboxmeer said:


> That's from the very, very narrowed and circular biased viewpoint of the stuck-in-the-bubble AJ mark. When a show is providing the company it's biggest increase of revenue from the last year's quarter, it's clearly an asset. Especially when they plan on eventually go to promoting the male stars on a new reality show resulting in even more television rights fees. Hell, the reason why they're stock has been raising the past 6 months is all about the WWE's potential television rights deals being renewed and having properties like Total Divas helps with future negotiations on any other WWE related shows. Not "muh waifu doubles up on each back bump, she so valuable".


It's not just liking AJ.. the show is not good for anything but a quick fucking dollar, the same fucking mentality that has this company teetering at losing people's trust forever because all they do is quick money instead of logical, long term booking and maintaining any semblance of caring about the fans. 

Total Divas is the perfect showcase of "we don't give one fuck about the in ring product.. just give us money damn it." If you expect me to accept and praise that bullshit go barking up another more idiotic brainless tree. I actually want a wrestling show, not a soap operay trashy scripted reality show.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> It's not just liking AJ.. the show is not good for anything but a quick fucking dollar, the same fucking mentality that has this company teetering at losing people's trust forever because all they do is quick money instead of logical, long term booking and maintaining any semblance of caring about the fans.
> 
> *Total Divas is the perfect showcase of "we don't give one fuck about the in ring product.. just give us money damn it."* If you expect me to accept and praise that bullshit go barking up another more idiotic brainless tree. I actually want a wrestling show, not a soap operay trashy scripted reality show.


Yep defo hasn't watched the divas product in years.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> It's not just liking AJ.. the show is not good for anything but a quick fucking dollar, the same fucking mentality that has this company teetering at losing people's trust forever because all they do is quick money instead of logical, long term booking and maintaining any semblance of caring about the fans.
> 
> Total Divas is the perfect showcase of "we don't give one fuck about the in ring product.. just give us money damn it." If you expect me to accept and praise that bullshit go barking up another more idiotic brainless tree. I actually want a wrestling show, not a soap operay trashy scripted reality show.


Stuck in the bubble. This is the television business. It's a big money business. Total Divas is big business and is successful enough to get renewals. Divas division has always been a niche, and chump change entity. And you're telling me said divas division (when really the AJ marks don't care about other than a platform for their waifu to be quarantined in) that hasn't generated in 2 decades of matches the amount this show has generated in a season of episodes.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Me, I don't really care any way. That being said the Bellas are absolutely atrocious. 

But whatever, the crowd took a shit on them so at least that was pretty funny.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> It's not just liking AJ.. the show is not good for anything but a quick fucking dollar, the same fucking mentality that has this company teetering at losing people's trust forever because all they do is quick money instead of logical, long term booking and maintaining any semblance of caring about the fans.
> 
> Total Divas is the perfect showcase of "we don't give one fuck about the in ring product.. just give us money damn it." If you expect me to accept and praise that bullshit go barking up another more idiotic brainless tree. I actually want a wrestling show, not a soap operay trashy scripted reality show.


I get what you're going for, and believe me, I agree. But you're also being past fucking stupid. 

WWE is a COMPANY. YES, they care about the money and main stream attention over the pure wrestling. Is it sad? Kinda. But it's a company. 

Total Divas DOES do more to help the company than AJ does. Sad, but true. I think Total Divas is a pathetic money grab myself, BUT it gets the job done. Therfore, you're really just rambling at this point. 

Just realize Bellas are going to be the face of the divas division. Do I like it? Fuuuuck noo. BUUT, it's good for business in attention and money terms. 

And if it makes you feel any better, it's obvious today show how rigged it is. The crowd catched onto it, just like all the super intelligent AJ marks did. They boo'd the hell out of the "faces" of the diva's division for the "heel" of the division. 

In the end of the day, does this stupid ass Slammy award really matter that much?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

:lmao

What's funny is this thread has way more people attempting to piss off AJ fans then actual AJ fans being pissed off.

Bunch of CM Punk marks emulating their hero.












SideburnGuru said:


> I get what you're going for, and believe me, I agree. But you're also being past fucking stupid.
> 
> WWE is a COMPANY. YES, they care about the money and main stream attention over the pure wrestling. Is it sad? Kinda. But it's a company.
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Fucking BULLSHIT. Not surprised though. Knew it that they were going to rig it in favor of total shitty divas. AJ is robbed of her deserved award


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Did The Bella's really get booed? :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

I wonder how many AJ fans would still think it's rigged if AJ won?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Did The Bella's really get booed? :lol


Yeah, just watched it on my DVR. 

Was pretty damn hilarious. I really hope people don't think it matters what that crowd thought though. 

I still don't get why people give so much of a shit about the Slammy awards. At the end of the day, fans of whoever can continue to enjoy AJ or The Bellas however they want. 

Unless The Bellas take AJ's job, spit on her face, and then laugh at her, there's no reason to get so pissed off.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> I wonder how many AJ fans would still think it's rigged if AJ won?


Hey if it's rigged in your favor, it's simply a "good decision."

:AJ


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*










I didn't make this .gif, it was on Twitter. Just sharing it 'cos it's totally relevant.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Well deserved!! Go Bella's!!!

Nah, I did actually think it would be AJ to be honest.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



YouWillReturn said:


>


*:lmao that's fucking hilarious. Well done. *


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



SideburnGuru said:


> I get what you're going for, and believe me, I agree. But you're also being past fucking stupid.
> 
> WWE is a COMPANY. YES, they care about the money and main stream attention over the pure wrestling. Is it sad? Kinda. But it's a company.
> 
> ...


I get they need to make money.. but most of their decisions for years have been only for money while the integrity of what they are supposed to be has been eradicated. It pisses me off to know end that Vince is actually moving away from wrestling just so he can get recognition as some kind of "legitimate" entertainment compnay. Who the fuck cares about being a recognised "entertainment" company? When he was simply doing his best to make wrestling entertaining instead of trying to be "entertainment' his business was booming and the image was generally positive. Now, the WWE is simply known as an abysmal joke... I mean, to the poin nearly 30 year long fans are having to defend being fans because the product of late has been so pathetic you can't defend it.

McMahon made so much money before he went senile and aimed for becoming more than a wrestling promoter that this can only be argued to be a senile wish of an old man not to be remembered for being only a wrestling promoter and failing at almost everything else. Of course, he only proves he can only fail at everything else really... and what we get is an overall shitty project that looks to only continue the downward spiral into the toilet we've had for years. As long as Total Divas and shit is pushed, this product will never get better. Simple as that.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



YouWillReturn said:


> I didn't make this .gif, it was on Twitter. Just sharing it 'cos it's totally relevant.


:lol

Ambrose's faces makes the gif.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



YouWillReturn said:


> I didn't make this .gif, it was on Twitter. Just sharing it 'cos it's totally relevant.


That's awesome. :lmao


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> I get they need to make money.. but most of their decisions for years have been only for money while the integrity of what they are supposed to be has been eradicated. It pisses me off to know end that Vince is actually moving away from wrestling just so he can get recognition as some kind of "legitimate" entertainment compnay. Who the fuck cares about being a recognised "entertainment" company? When he was simply doing his best to make wrestling entertaining instead of trying to be "entertainment' his business was booming and the image was generally positive. Now, the WWE is simply known as an abysmal joke... I mean, to the poin nearly 30 year long fans are having to defend being fans because the product of late has been so pathetic you can't defend it.
> 
> McMahon made so much money before he went senile and aimed for becoming more than a wrestling promoter that this can only be argued to be a senile wish of an old man not to be remembered for being only a wrestling promoter and failing at almost everything else. Of course, he only proves he can only fail at everything else really... and what we get is an overall shitty project that looks to only continue the downward spiral into the toilet we've had for years. As long as Total Divas and shit is pushed, this product will never get better. Simple as that.


Pro-wrestling, in general, from the common eye will always be looked at as the "fake fighting joke". It's not the product to blame there, that's how people today just view it. Can't really blame Vince and his "evil deeds" for that. Do things like this help? Well, no. But it still does help get more mainstream attention and cash. 

And no one here is disagreeing with you with the fact that it takes away some serious aspects from the division. But on the same note, it's better at making it relevant again. 

I still feel you're letting your personal feelings block out the bigger picture here. But in simple terms of advice? Stop giving a shit about The Slammy Awards or Total Divas. You're stressing out over two things, that in the long shot? Really don't matter.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*

Lol this thread title says it all. The awards just happened and already 14 fucking pages!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> I get they need to make money.. but most of their decisions for years have been only for money while the integrity of what they are supposed to be has been eradicated. It pisses me off to know end that Vince is actually moving away from wrestling just so he can get recognition as some kind of "legitimate" entertainment compnay. Who the fuck cares about being a recognised "entertainment" company? When he was simply doing his best to make wrestling entertaining instead of trying to be "entertainment' his business was booming and the image was generally positive. Now, the WWE is simply known as an abysmal joke... I mean, to the poin nearly 30 year long fans are having to defend being fans because the product of late has been so pathetic you can't defend it.
> 
> McMahon made so much money before he went senile and aimed for becoming more than a wrestling promoter that this can only be argued to be a senile wish of an old man not to be remembered for being only a wrestling promoter and failing at almost everything else. Of course, he only proves he can only fail at everything else really... and what we get is an overall shitty project that looks to only continue the downward spiral into the toilet we've had for years. As long as Total Divas and shit is pushed, this product will never get better. Simple as that.


Fact is though is that there isn't THAT much money left in wrestling. Not compared to the 70's 80's and 90's anyway. Once the AE/monday night wars died out ratings just continually declined so they had to source revenue elsewhere thus the heavier influence on being an "entertainment product" rather than just a pure wrestling company. 

Sure Vince made a lot of money....but he made a lot of it when wrestling was relevant. If he decided not to change a thing he would have lost a shit ton of money and possibly even watch his company go through some serious hard times. Integrity can only take you so far. 

Plus in terms of the divas divison again when was the last time it was actually good? Seriously your going back close to a decade so as much as you may hate TD you cannot cite that as a reason for the downfall of the division. That right there is just blind hate at it's finest.

But yeah your getting a bit too worked up over one award and taking it a hell of a lot deeper than it needs to be taken :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



YouWillReturn said:


> I didn't make this .gif, it was on Twitter. Just sharing it 'cos it's totally relevant.


:lol Rollins face.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



SideburnGuru said:


> Pro-wrestling, in general, from the common eye will always be looked at as the "fake fighting joke". It's not the product to blame there, that's how people today just view it. Can't really blame Vince and his "evil deeds" for that. Do things like this help? Well, no. But it still does help get more mainstream attention and cash.
> 
> And no one here is disagreeing with you with the fact that it takes away some serious aspects from the division. But on the same note, it's better at making it relevant again.
> 
> I still feel you're letting your personal feelings block out the bigger picture here. But in simple terms of advice? Stop giving a shit about The Slammy Awards or Total Divas. You're stressing out over two things, that in the long shot? Really don't matter.


It's not just the slammies... these past few months have just been bad booking after bad booking to the point we are apparently blowing off the unification outside of the big four PPVs and doing it with a feud that NO ONE wanted. This crap with AJ and the total divas is just smaller shit on top of the heap... TLC might just be the nail in the coffin of this company... after TLC if they do what everyone fears, everyone will just be waiting for the inevitable bankruptcy of this company because they are creatively empty.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



SideburnGuru said:


> I get what you're going for, and believe me, I agree. But you're also being past fucking stupid.
> 
> WWE is a COMPANY. YES, they care about the money and main stream attention over the pure wrestling. Is it sad? Kinda. But it's a company.
> 
> ...


I wish I could rep a post more than once.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol'd @ title


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



YouWillReturn said:


> I didn't make this .gif, it was on Twitter. Just sharing it 'cos it's totally relevant.


I like how Reigns takes a bit longer to read that than the other two.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Who on here did this?









This isn't worse than Cena winning Superstar of the Year last year. Bellas are on Total Divas which has over a million people that watch every sunday. Maybe AJ will cut a promo next week on it like how Punk felt disrespected about not winning last year. This could be great for her, she could hold on to the title for over a year.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

It's really not worth getting worked up over. These awards don't mean anything, never have.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat thread title :drake1


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

AJ is alright, but she's just a girl wrestler. She's not a Diva.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Bellas are the face of the divas division OP very deserving...

I wanted Eva Marie to win though, but I see good things on the horizon for her, maybe a win at mania against aj for the title :lenny


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is my kinda thread. just want to point out i was WAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ahead of the curve on the burying of AJ neckbeards.

Nikki earned that award. she is the biggest star the company has right now, easily.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

but why you mad dough?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Aj has about the same amount of air time as Jojo :ti


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

also for those claiming it's rigged. :ti

don't fucking kid yourselves. the Bella Twins have proven to be legitimate television draws and crossover mainstream STARS. AJ Lee segments are ratings killers, just like her geek boyfriend. Nikki is the Cena of the Divas. she's the biggest draw in the company right now. WWE earning 3.2 mil a month on her back.

face it the Bella Twins are famous and AJ Lee is just some smark wet dream.

anyway i'm out before i get banned again for dropping truthbombs on the FRAIL.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Would have liked to see AJ win just so she can shit on the award and throw it in the trash were it belongs anyway.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

goldigga said:


> Would have liked to see AJ win just so she can shit on the award and throw it in the trash were it belongs anyway.


you mean tattoo 12/9/2013 on her adams apple?

ok out foreal now.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Amber B said:


> Getting mad at a kayfabe award that is meant to further storylines....
> 
> 
> :ti
> ...


The Bellas are the main stars on "Total Divas", on RAW it's a different story. Nobody even notices The Bellas on RAW, unless they're jobbing to AJ. Which is sad, because AJ isn't any better.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I met The Bella Twins about 3 weeks ago, they signed a 10x8 for me and my WWE Encyclopaedia ... Do you think my Encyclopaedia has gone up in value now they are Slammy winners


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



SideburnGuru said:


> I get what you're going for, and believe me, I agree. But you're also being past fucking stupid.
> 
> WWE is a COMPANY. YES, they care about the money and main stream attention over the pure wrestling. Is it sad? Kinda. But it's a company.
> 
> ...



So true bro couldn't have said it any better


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

some of you are so lame in trolling. atleast troll better

Eva Marie for the win, Seriously? smh


----------



## YouWillReturn (Sep 24, 2013)

saadzown said:


> some of you are so lame in trolling. atleast troll better
> 
> Eva Marie for the win, Seriously? smh


Almost as lame as the thread rename rage attempt...


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It sad that people take the Slammy Awards this seriously.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Y'all do realize y'all not busting no nuts in that girl right? And that the shit you're mad about is fake?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*



Snoth said:


> Was worth it to hear them get booed out of the building


that :gun:


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_It's like last year's 'Superstar of the Year' going to Cena who lost practically all his matches while Punk was WWE Champion and was basically a shoe in to win. Eh, it's a fake show though they choose who they want to win no matter what we want, I did enjoy the fans not giving two shits about The Bellas winning and booing them, sucks Eve got hardly much of a reaction  _


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I was sure Eva Marie was going to win.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

El Barto said:


> Y'all do realize y'all not busting no nuts in that girl right? And that the shit you're mad about is fake?


The fuck you talking about?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of them are trash. (Except Nattie)

Fandangoo should have won diva of the year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

daniel bryan should have won diva of the year

wwe burying him as usual smh


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So because AJ didn't win the voting is questioned. But Daniel Bryan won so the voting is on the up and up? Which one is it?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

If The Bellas were so mainstream, they'd have more followers than AJ on Twitter for starters.

Paige and Emma should have shared the award.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> also for those claiming it's rigged. :ti
> 
> don't fucking kid yourselves. the Bella Twins have proven to be legitimate television draws and crossover mainstream STARS. AJ Lee segments are ratings killers, just like her geek boyfriend. Nikki is the Cena of the Divas. she's the biggest draw in the company right now. WWE earning 3.2 mil a month on her back.
> 
> ...


They're both ratings killers. Enough of the arguing of who's better AJ or The Bellas, all 3 fucking suck. All the divas are awful, people think AJ is so special because the other divas are so terrible.. And you people praising The Bellas, i just assume you're being sarcastic. Because let's face it, there's nothing appealing about them, at least AJ has some talent in the ring.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm glad she didn't win anything, rigged or not. I sometimes forget she's even on the roster because of how bland and uneventful everything she does is. I blame the WWE and their booking for that. She has so much potential, but the only hype she seems to have are from guys that find her hot or girls that want to be her, not because of her amazing storylines or character. I hope she loses the title and they repackage her into something where she can reach her actual potential. 
Rightfully so, I don't think she properly earned any of the Slammys she was nominated for, anyways.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Kayfabe wise, she should have won the insult one.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So because AJ didn't win the voting is questioned. But Daniel Bryan won so the voting is on the up and up? Which one is it?


It not being rigged ruins their fantasy of AJ being some big deal and the Bellas, as well as the rest of the cast of TD, not mattering.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> It not being rigged ruins their fantasy of AJ being some big deal and the Bellas, as well as the rest of the cast of TD, not mattering.


Yeah. I'm happy The Bellas won.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm surprised it was the Bellas won. The only nominees constantly talked about were Eva, AJ, Kaitlyn & Nattie. Oh well the voted were rigged because the only highlight of the Bellas career this year was Total Divas and that's not much of a accomplishment considering what TD has done to the Divas Division. At least they were booed, Seattle was NOT happy with that.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

It's a fixed poll fellas, no need to get mad. It's just a work.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I was more shocked than mad. Everyone said the votes are rigged but I never had any major proof to believe it was except for a few things here and there, but this was pretty blatant and pretty much unmasked the WWE. Its not the fact that I'm a fan of AJ that has me feeling that, its the fact that AJ is SOOOOO much more popular than the Bellas....oh well, AJ has the Divas title for now and the Bellas don't so I'm good with that lol.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

The Slammy's are just another plot device to further storylines, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Slammy's are more props than anything else. But it can be funny when matches like Rock/Cena win best of the year :lol


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

why bother having an interactive app with voting if you're just going to rig the outcome?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I was more shocked than mad. Everyone said the votes are rigged but I never had any major proof to believe it was except for a few things here and there, but this was pretty blatant and pretty much unmasked the WWE. Its not the fact that I'm a fan of AJ that has me feeling that, its the fact *that AJ is SOOOOO much more popular than the Bellas*....oh well, AJ has the Divas title for now and the Bellas don't so I'm good with that lol.


Yet Bellas have the show outside of WWE that is a huge success and AJ only has some wrestling fans marking for her.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

To be fair, for those saying "WELL IF AJ WOULD'VE WON, WOULD YOU HAVE SAID IT THEN?" Majority would say no.. because you know. It's more buyable to be fair. 

That's not me saying it because I prefer AJ over them. It's because of crowd reaction. Crowd still goes crazy for AJ. When Bellas were announced as winners, they got booed like crazy. 

I mean, it's just putting two and two together there. Even if she did win though, I still say it's all fixed and the Universe really has no control over who's winning it.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

LMAO AJ is overpushed and still doesnt win hahahahaha...


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

SideburnGuru said:


> To be fair, for those saying "WELL IF AJ WOULD'VE WON, WOULD YOU HAVE SAID IT THEN?" Majority would say no.. because you know. It's more buyable to be fair.
> 
> That's not me saying it because I prefer AJ over them. It's because of crowd reaction. Crowd still goes crazy for AJ. When Bellas were announced as winners, they got booed like crazy.
> 
> I mean, it's just putting two and two together there. Even if she did win though, I still say it's all fixed and the Universe really has no control over who's winning it.



It's probably going to be used for a future episode of "Total Divas".


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's just some award. Jesus Christ almighty, stop getting so worked up. Whether it was rigged or not doesn't really matter because nobody will remember or give a flying fuck come tomorrow.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I would say that holding the Divas title means more than a Slammy, but...


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

StanStansky said:


> I would say that holding the Divas title means more than a Slammy, but...


Not when the Divas champion loses practically every match she's been in for the last two months.

It's obvious to me that someone in WWE is pissed at AJ. Probably because she fainted in London, which led to them mocking her with Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This wasn't even the thing that told me the whole thing was scripted.

It was Big Show winning for knocking out Triple H. :ti

That's the thing hat confirmed for me this shit was nothing more than a very shrewdly disguised way to dupe people into downloading the WWE App.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> If it makes you feel any better.


:lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve's WTF reaction says it all. The side eye and shrug, LOL.

http://veedio.info/putlocker.php?url=67D084A4F2C45136

10:12 minutes in.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out how two people can count as one nomination. So being a twin automatically makes you half a person? 

But seriously people, it is the goddamn Slammy awards. It means nothing. They are full of shit usually. I mean fuck! Look at those categories! LOL Moment of the Year? Awesome Moment of the Year? Extreme Moment of the Year? It is a flippin' joke!


----------



## tready93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Obviously they would get the award, you remember when they returned? All the "you still got it!" chants, that's why they were nominated for the best return award aswell.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Totally all worth it just to see The Bellas try to smile through the boos.

Aj is like a Honey Badger. Aj don't care, AJ don't give a shit.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

These Slammy Awards are serious business.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

StanStansky said:


> I would say that holding the Divas title means more than a Slammy, but...


Well, you would think, but every time someone is a champion they job every week, including AJ. What kind of credibility does that bring to the championship?


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

So.............200 posts.........yeah...no way the Bella's won this with the fan's votes.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it really that hard to figure out? I'd guess that most of the voters for these types of things are the casual fans, agree or disagree? AJ is playing a heel, and the Bella's are playing as faces. Casual fans are usually going to side with the faces on things like this.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The title of this thread though. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a shame AJ didn't win it. She could have gotten another tattoo :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AJ marks


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

its clearly rigged but not worth making a big deal of as it means nothing. Hell, title wins mean nothing, so a slammy award means less than nothing, you have to divide by zero to figure how little a slammy award is worth. 

Dat political stroke though.. dating two main eventers = win awards.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

smh Eva Marie should of won it, best heel in the company.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Its not who they beat, its why they won that irks me.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bellas winning it actually was a blatant fix. No one cares for them it's only because one is fucking cena so they are too getting forced on to us. AJ not winning it when she had been the best diva for nearly a year and a half till now is a joke


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't care about Aj winning or not the Slammy

But The Bella twins thanking the fans for the love while they getting booed was so damn funny


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Annihilus said:


> Dat political stroke though.. dating two main eventers = win awards.


And AJ's dating CM Punk, whose a main eventer as well. But obviously, he doesn't have the political stroke Cena does.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

celticjobber said:


> And AJ's dating *CM Punk, whose a main eventer as well.* But obviously, he doesn't have the political stroke Cena does.


He main events the midcard I guess.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

The Bella's are hotter. It isn't about wrestling ability or looking like an overdeveloped 13 year old. It's about star appeal.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Seems pretty rigged to me. The Bellas never get a good reaction (or a reaction at all) while AJ consistently does. They'll use it as a tool for another storyline. Whatever.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KingofKings1281 said:


> The Bella's are hotter. *It isn't about wrestling ability* or looking like an overdeveloped 13 year old. It's about star appeal.


And that, ladies and gentlemen, is what's wrong with WWE.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

KingofKings1281 said:


> The Bella's are hotter. It isn't about wrestling ability or looking like an overdeveloped 13 year old. It's about star appeal.


If they have such star appeal why do they come out to crickets every week?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Personally I don't think it's fair because it's 2 against 1. I wonder if both Nikki and Brie had to be nominated separately if either one of them would have won. Some fans probally said I hate Nikki but I like Brie so I will vote Bella's and others might say I hate Brie but I like Nikki so I will vote Bella's.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Best thing about it was the Bellas saying how the fans like and care for them, yet inside you could see them crying :banderas


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Kaitlin deserved it more than the Bella's. Her feuds with Eve and AJ were better than anything the Bella twins did.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Eh I ain't mad even as a huge AJ fan. Was going to be too predictable if she won anyway and it's the slammys which we all know is not really fan voted but rigged by the WWE anyway. Wouldn't surprise me if the Bellas used their political stroke to get this though or it could be WWE's way of keeping Total Divas going. Which is sad tbh but not in the least bit surprising.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is what's wrong with WWE.


I didn't say it wasn't. That's the sad truth. If wrestling ability or talent had anything to do with the current product, then Tamina would have been at the podium accepting that award. Hell, I'd give it to Kaitlyn, AJ, or Natalya before I'd give it to the twins. Celebrity sells. And the WWE has made the Bella's into D list celebrities.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

YES! MY HOURS AND HOURS OF VOTING PAID OFF. I CAN'T BELIEVE THEY DID IT. THIS SHOULD FINALLY MAKE WWE GIVE THEM THE PUSH THEY DESERVE. :mark:


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you guys think the bellas were ashamed of getting the award? Or do they acutally believe they deserved it?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

KingofKings1281 said:


> I didn't say it wasn't. That's the sad truth. If wrestling ability or talent had anything to do with the current product, then Tamina would have been at the podium accepting that award. Hell, I'd give it to Kaitlyn, AJ, or Natalya before I'd give it to the twins. Celebrity sells. And the WWE has made the Bella's into D list celebrities.


But Tamina is a pretty poor wrestler. She's slow, clunky and limited. I know she has a famous name, but that doesn't make her good.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

So if The Bellas have such political stroke to do whatever they want how come neither of them is champion yet? If they can have anything in WWE handed to them at the snap of their fingers why would they use it to win a Slammy Award and not a divas championship? Anyone care to answer that?


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ithil said:


> But Tamina is a pretty poor wrestler. She's slow, clunky and limited. I know she has a famous name, but that doesn't make her good.


Poor is definitely an exaggeration. A poor women's wrestler is someone like Aksana. Then there's the women that shouldn't even be employed (Rosa, Eva Marie, etc). By comparison, Tamina looks like an all time great.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> So if The Bellas have such political stroke to do whatever they want how come neither of them is champion yet? If they can have anything in WWE handed to them at the snap of their fingers why would they use it to win a Slammy Award and not a divas championship? Anyone care to answer that?


No I don't, Nikki.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*In conclusion, to get a Slammy for next year.

Join a wrestling reality show, turns face because of the show, have a big time main eventer as your boyfriend/soon to be husband, have a few improvements...then there you have it! a slammy award!*


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

:lmao AJ wins every poll on WWE.com by 80% margins. This is almost worse than Cena winning superstar of the year last year when Punk was champion during all of 2012.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Smarks are too busy laughing and bitching about all the WWE app talk during Raw while Bella's fans actually downloaded it and voted?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Frankly I'm surprised there are still people who think that WWE poll results are anything other than things to suit their own agenda. Every now and again we get winners that we actually want. That doesn't mean that they aren't still rigged, though. I believe that our votes do go through, but I also believe they mean fuck all if the WWE doesn't get the results they want.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WWE rigs their polls. What a shocker.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Unknown2013 said:


> Smarks are too busy laughing and bitching about all the WWE app talk during Raw while Bella's fans actually downloaded it and voted?


fpalm



TomasThunder619 said:


> WWE rigs their polls. What a shocker.


That's not the issue. It's their shameless and obvious dishonesty that's shocking. No respect for their fans' intelligence. No respect, NO HONOR.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Why do you guys care so much about the Slammys anyways?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Unknown2013 said:


> Smarks are too busy laughing and bitching about all the WWE app talk during Raw while Bella's fans actually downloaded it and voted?


What Bellas fans?


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

this is bullshit. 

Can we bring PAIGE up now? Her and AJ teaming up to throw the bella twins out of the wwe on their untalented asses.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Quite disappointing. If they are going to rig it they should at least have had Natalya win and then incorporated it into the feud, but that would actually be semi-decent booking so I shouldn't have expected that.

Judging by last night and Natalya coming out on top again this means AJ will probably retain again at the PPV. Making her look terrible on RAW and then having her retain is getting really old though. Can't wait until they actually have a good Divas feud.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Sue the WWE for rigging polls...*



abrown0718 said:


>


:lmao 

:clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I laugh at anyone who is so upset/furious about her losing. :lmao

It's just a fucking award show, not to mention considering The Bellas are on Total Divas. Think it was kinda've obvious that the outcome was gonna be political/Total Divas related.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> This is bullshit amazing.
> 
> _Though_ can we bring PAIGE up now? Her and AJ Eva Marie teaming up to throw the bella twins under aged workers out of the WWE on their untalented asses is what's best for business.


You're welcome.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Comparing AJs Year to The Bellas*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> Everyone is pissed off that AJ didn't win Diva of the Year simply because "shes aj lee and she should never lose anything ever". Well, let's make a real comparison between their two years instead of just saying "This is bullshit everything is rigged".
> 
> *AJ Lee:*
> 
> ...


:clap









*
"Bu-but...AJ is the bestest........"*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Comparing Aj's Year to The Bellas*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> This is every AJ's fan mentality
> 
> Of course AJ has talent, but hearing the way some people talk about her, she might be the most overrated diva of all time. She has her fans to thank for that.
> 
> ...


:jordan

Reality TV is big business nowadays...

Shows like Real Housewives,Bad Girls Club, females and drama and you get a hit tv show.

That Lauren Conrad chick from Hills, Even Kim K,and her family..besides her sextape, they became famous Keeping up with the Kardashians show...especially her sister Khloe. America loves a good ole Reality show :vince2


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

It was obvious it was rigged anyway. Hell, you could still vote while the presenters were out there with their card. They also gave Rock/Cena MOTY to get The Rock to come back.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> So if The Bellas have such political stroke to do whatever they want how come neither of them is champion yet? If they can have anything in WWE handed to them at the snap of their fingers why would they use it to win a Slammy Award and not a divas championship? Anyone care to answer that?


The Bellas would much rather win a popularity contest than achieve something as a wrestler. :draper2


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Boy, that crowd wanted nothing to do with the Bellas when they were accepting their award. Hilarious.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Was I the only one wondering "Why the hell are they booing the Bellas? One of them is going to be marrying the hometown boy."


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Was I the only one wondering "Why the hell are they booing the Bellas? One of them is going to be marrying the hometown boy."


Because they're not as popular as the troll fans in this thread would have you believe. There isn't one diva on the entire roster who anyone outside of a wrestling fan would recognize or care about.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, people on here sure do give a lot of fucks about divas.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Wow, people on here sure do give a lot of fucks about divas.


and their the only ones.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess greasin' the champ's dick does pay off.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Comparing AJs Year to The Bellas*



PeoplePowerEra said:


> Everyone is pissed off that AJ didn't win Diva of the Year simply because "shes aj lee and she should never lose anything ever". Well, let's make a real comparison between their two years instead of just saying "This is bullshit everything is rigged".
> 
> *AJ Lee:*
> 
> ...


:lmao This has to be one of the dumbest posts I've read here yet. Not only are you completely partial and biased but you are somehow able to give credit to the bellas for AJ's "pipebomb". This one deserves a big :clap for it's sheer idiocy.

AJ has had the better year by far and it's not even up for discussion. You can spin it however you want but it's undeniable she's had better matches, better promos, more memorable feuds and segments, she gets better reactions in every single show and sells more merchandise. 

Participating in a Jimmy Kimmel sketch doesn't make them have a better year, just like Roy Hibbert doesn't win the MVP award because he's been in a couple of episodes of Parks and Recreation.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm not even going to complain about it. I just thought that this was one that WWE shouldn't done. The crowd reaction alone showed that it was rigged. They could have at least kept up the illusion that the votes actually counted. 

For anyone who's clinging to the idea that it was not rigged. Generally, the winner of a fan vote does not get booed out of the building.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Daniel Bryan won two awards. That alone should tell you it's not rigged.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kris Krinkles said:


> Daniel Bryan won two awards. That alone should tell you it's not rigged.


Or they could have easily done that to fuel a future storyline or maybe even to just get a good reaction from the crowd. I still say they are rigged because WWE don't need to take that kind of risk. Plus if it wasn't rigged AJ easily would have won.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> Daniel Bryan won two awards. That alone should tell you it's not rigged.


Why? They've been pushing him hard almost all year.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah obviously AJ deserved it, but it's the slammys, who cares? They're usually forgotten about a month later.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't wait until AJ loses the title to Brie


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just last week I thought the majority of ya'll didn't gave a damn about the slammy's :HHH2


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Just last week I thought the majority of ya'll didn't gave a damn about the slammy's :HHH2


Everybody knows that winning a slammy guarantees an HOF spot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't understand why the AJ fangirls don't embrace the decision last night. Look what happened to the horrible Bella's when they had to come out to get their award?*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

It's still real to them dammit!:jordan


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

AJ is fucking dreadful and every bit as bad as the Bellas.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

> A number of sources in WWE have told me that the voting was 100% legitimate. The winners were who the fans picked.
> 
> -PWinsider


I believe that too.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll sort of repeat my point from a few pages ago. This may very well be rigged, but is it really that hard to believe? I'd guess that it's mostly kids who use the WWE app, and for the most part they will vote for the fan favorites, and the Bellas are faces while AJ is a heel. Is it really that hard to believe that more people would vote for the Bellas based on that logic? It's the same reason why Cena/Rock would win the match of the year award. Do you honestly think that most people who voted for that were doing so because they honestly thought that it was the best wrestling match, or because the age group voting for it are mostly Cena fans? Those same fans could also be aware of the Bellas dating two of their favorites in Cena/Bryan. If the people doing the voting were mostly the hardcore fans such as found on this site then AJ probably wins. Or even if you prefer to say that the voters were mostly adults then AJ probably wins too, but I highly doubt that to be the case. Again, it may very well be rigged, but I can buy that it wasn't rigged at all with all of that in mind.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

11 pages :vettel


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

jim courier said:


> AJ is fucking dreadful and every bit as bad as the Bellas.


Indeed. But 800k an episode > always and forever niche divas division. But "muh contrived divas division's integrity of the art of pro wrestling of buffer matches for 25 years".


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

So let me get this straight ... 

The Bella's win ... the poll is fixed

Daniel Bryan wins ... the poll is legit

Cena Vs Rock wins ... the poll is fixed

Which is it??

I'll be honest, I was surprised The Bella's won it over AJ .. but maybe they did actually get the win you know, I voted The Bella's, because I did also think 'Well AJ will get the most votes anyway so I wanna give them support' ... I was surprised when they won, I didn't think that cause I was surprised it was fixed though, I didn't think anything.

Daniel Bryan won, I was sure that he was going to get that, even over John Cena ... and he did, I voted Daniel Bryan (I was torn between him and Punk on which to vote on this one).

I voted for Rhodes Vs Shield on 'Match Of The Year' ... cause I thought that match was excellent and very underrated, again, I thought like The Bella's vote, that the Punk Vs Undertaker match will get loads, so will Rock Vs Cena etc.. I wasn't made up when Rock/Cena won ... however I wasn't surprised.

I'm not gonna say it's rigged, I'm not gonna say it's legit ... you can think so with HBK winning, Rock winning, Rock/Cena winning, Stephanie winning etc.. but not so much when Bryan won, the fact HHH's match didn't get a win either.

Maybe that is how the votes went, it's a worldwide poll on the app, you need to remember that it's much bigger than just us here and the fans in the arena ... but I won't side on anything really about it being rigged or not, because the truth is ... I don't know this and it's possibly not.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I would have loved to see the WWE have Ronda Rousey present that award.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> Why? They've been pushing him hard almost all year.


And just how hard have they been pushing Cena and Orton this year? Neither of 'em won SOTY.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Comparing AJs Year to The Bellas*



napalmdestruction said:


> :lmao This has to be one of the dumbest posts I've read here yet. Not only are you completely partial and biased but you are somehow able to give credit to the bellas for AJ's "pipebomb". This one deserves a big :clap for it's sheer idiocy.
> 
> AJ has had the better year by far and it's not even up for discussion. You can spin it however you want but it's undeniable she's had better matches, better promos, more memorable feuds and segments, she gets better reactions in every single show and sells more merchandise.
> 
> Participating in a Jimmy Kimmel sketch doesn't make them have a better year, just like Roy Hibbert doesn't win the MVP award because he's been in a couple of episodes of Parks and Recreation.


Actually, I think a lot of what he said was right, I think it's really ignorant of you to call him dumb also, just because he see's things in a different light to what you do.

I'll give you the AJ having better promo's, and some memorable matches too (well only thing that I can remember really is her feud with Kaitlyn, which was good .. but I'll give you that still anyway), but his post was written with a bigger perspective than just what you see on WWE ... and he's not wrong either about Brie in the ring, and Nikki has also improved also since being back from her injury.

There is too many smarks here who think that they know it all, or that their opinion is right and everyone else's who differs is wrong ... that's the problem, too many ego's here.

Me personally, I think AJ has had a fantastic year, and she has been a stand out diva, that's clear as hell ... I think it goes back to when she got the GM job to be honest and she's sustained things constantly since then and evolved also, I genuinely thought AJ would get it (and I voted The Bella's by the way), but what he said actually made a lot of sense ... and maybe ... just maybe, The Bella's did get this win due to that ... ever thought about that?


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

People being upset about Slammys? Now I´ve seen all.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

NO! said:


> Yeah obviously AJ deserved it, but it's the slammys, who cares? They're usually forgotten about a month later.


Exactly.



saadzown said:


> Fucking BULLSHIT. Not surprised though. Knew it that they were going to rig it in favor of total shitty divas. AJ is robbed of her deserved award





celticjobber said:


> Not when the Divas champion loses practically every match she's been in for the last two months.
> 
> It's obvious to me that someone in WWE is pissed at AJ. Probably because she fainted in London, which led to them mocking her with Vickie Guerrero.





Ungratefulness said:


> It was obvious it was rigged anyway. Hell, you could still vote while the presenters were out there with their card. They also gave Rock/Cena MOTY to get The Rock to come back.


Cry me a river.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't really give a shit about the Diva's division. How I look at it, Aj Lee was the lesser of the evil's though. So imo I would want her to win. And it's clearly obvious she should have won to yet the bellas won? Lmfao. So rigged. But later on in the show the Rock vs Cena winning match of the year clearly took and put the icing on the cake. Ya these votes are always rigged. Fuck those AP's I wouldnt even waste my time getting that garbage lmao


My guess to why they rigged the vote to have the Bella's win would have to be to promote that total divas bullshit show or something.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> And just how hard have they been pushing Cena and Orton this year? Neither of 'em won SOTY.


Orton has been an upper mid carder at best for more than half of the calender year until he won MITB and even then he was jobbing to Bryan left, right and centre anyway.

Apart from beating The Rock, Cena hasn't been doing much this year either, mostly; injured, losing to The Shield or feuding with Cryback. He lost clean to Bryan anyway.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

It's just a Slammy award, guys.

Who gives a shit?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Orton has been an upper mid carder at best for more than half of the calender year until he won MITB and even then he was jobbing to Bryan left, right and centre anyway.
> 
> Apart from beating The Rock, Cena hasn't been doing much this year either, mostly; injured, losing to The Shield or feuding with Cryback. He lost clean to Bryan anyway.


My point was, it doesn't matter what you really do in the year. Slammy's are a popularity contest so I don't see why the Bellas winning is such a shocker. It may or may not have been by a landslide but it's not entirely implausible either way considering that the Bella's are the stars of Total Divas.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> So let me get this straight ...
> 
> The Bella's win ... the poll is fixed
> 
> ...


AJ goons are hypocritical back-trackers. When a random WWE.com poll (notorious for 420chan script exploit shenanigans) comes up at AJ get 99% of a vote that she should be cheered, they portray it as "proof" of their obsession. Simply because the girl is such a mark for herself that she retweets every single item that is favorable to her to illustrate how "popular and important" she is in her own world for the past 3 years doesn't make her some revolutionary (you don't see John Cena or CM Punk or Uncle D-Bry doing such blatant posturing on their twittah machines). And no, she isn't holding that gameboy coincidentally while posing in her bikini for a photo that "just so happened to happen" or posing with some nerd culture item when a photo just out of coincidence. She's branded herself as some alternative diva in the vein of an Avril Lavigne, and she's just as much a "punk rox" chick as Ashley Massaro. Keep sporting those skulls and crossbones, you go girl~!

They pretend to believe that AJ is some great worker, when she like the vast, vast majority of the women in WWE can't convincingly lock-up or run the ropes. Just because she doubles up on each back bump with a face bump and makes the same 4 facial expressions during a 3 minute match, doesn't make her a good worker. So they instead play the "grade on a curve" gimmick or the "shiniest turd" since lord knows if they actual want to play the sexual equality card and compared her the to male wrestlers in that company she'd be the drizzling shits. Next on the rolodex is the "passionate lifelong fan, just like one of us" as if she's some unique snowflake. Oh wait, a bunch of past WWE women were like that and they all had expiration dates too.

Thankfully, she's been quarantined in the lowest depths of the company. "The divas division". So her fans can pretend she's "saving" something by propping her up in her own little sandbox while giving the same snide remarks to the other women that they so valiantly defend when it comes to their waifu.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh lawdy. 

I got negged in this thread and the comment was "AJ DOES MORE FOR THE COMPANY THAN TOTAL DIVAS.". 

See AJ marks. This is why people make fun of you. 

...Because you're stupid, incase you didn't catch on.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

PWInsider is saying the votes were legit. I'll take their word over it instead of some biased marks.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> AJ goons are hypocritical back-trackers. When a random WWE.com poll (notorious for 420chan script exploit shenanigans) comes up at AJ get 99% of a vote that she should be cheered, they portray it as "proof" of their obsession.


Great post! ... The part I quoted above, sounds like double standards to me, it's ok when it suits and is favourable, but not when it doesn't.

And I know The Bella's aren't exactly amazingly phenomenal in the ring or like proper 'Wow' or anything but ... they're not that bad, both of them can work a match pretty well and Brie is actually pretty good, but when it comes to being against AJ, or in conversations against AJ ... they're knocked more than is needed to be.

And I don't dislike AJ either, I like her and think she's good, but if I say anything defending The Bella's ... AJ fans get so defensive as if I'm knocking AJ ... I'm not ... I can praise AJ and it's ok, I can praise The Bella's and it's not allowed, or it's wrong or whatever .... truth is, I'll give credit where it's due ... to anyone, be it The Bella's to Orton, to Cena to whoever .. regardless of if I like them or not as a fan ... I think everyone on the roster is talented ... give and take Eva Marie ... but I'll give her her dues and say she sticks by things and puts up with a lot ... and see if she can impress me or improve in the ring ... I'm not overly sure, but I will even give her a chance ... I can also see why AJ is so popular, and I don't take that away from anyone for defending her ... as most of it is pretty valid ... the girl is unique but you get my point ... The Bella's (and other Diva's come to think of it) ... get bashed way too much when they are doing a pretty good job to entertain us, it's not like they take up much of the show either so ya know ... you don't have to like them if you don't want to, but you also don't have to bash them for the sake of it (people in general I mean) ... 9 times out of ten, it's not even valid or relevant.

They'll also continuously pick up and knock Brie because of a drop kick she did on Raw or something to AJ, that didn't even touch her ... but they won't talk about the fact the Sunday before she did an immense drop kick at The Survivor Series, that actually got a bit of buzz around twitter ... ya know what I mean? 

But yeah, great post anyway


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

The 'joy' of The Bellas winning a rigged award will soon die down when they continue to come out to complete indifference day in day out. A charisma vacuum with a kayfabe accomplishment is still a charisma vacuum.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

They are two and couldn't even give a speech worth listening too. "We are so shocked?" Yeah right. At least Eva didn't win. 
It should be down between AJ and Kaitlyn, the only two revelant divas of the year. Natalya is only gaining momentum now but she had a farting gimmick this year alone. Well, fuck rigged shit.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

General Aladeen said:


> "God forbid AJ doesn't win this obviously rigged end of the year award. I'm going to go complain in the internet."
> 
> - Every AJ fan ever.


"I don't like AJ so I'm going onto the internet to bash people for the same thing I'm doing because I think I'm cool when I'm not" - every internet hating mark ever 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Can we ignore the virgins now and appreciate what an awesome year Brie and Nikki have had? As much as I love Eva Marie the Bellas deserved this slammy they put in a lot of hard work and GOATal Divas as been a tremendous success mainly because of them, hopefully now AJ or Natayla can do the justice of dropping the title to one of them (preferably Brie) so that one of them can face Eva Marie at WMXXX with the title on the line.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

deina_k said:


>


..Is that Maria actually being a clever smart ass again, or did she geniunely think they got a good reaction?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> So you want wrestling fans to celebrate a trasy "reality" show that only damages the business in any meaningful sense? Is that really what you are arguing?


Don't you love Punk like me. He shoots and breaks kayfabe all the time( which IMO damages the business).


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> ..Is that Maria actually being a clever smart ass again, or did she geniunely think they got a good reaction?


Well considering the fact that the crowd booed them for most of the segment I'd say she was being sarcastic, unfortunately this only further damage her route back into the WWE with who nikki bella is dating.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> It's not just liking AJ.. the show is not good for anything but a quick fucking dollar, the same fucking mentality that has this company teetering at losing people's trust forever because all they do is quick money instead of logical, long term booking and maintaining any semblance of caring about the fans.
> 
> Total Divas is the perfect showcase of "we don't give one fuck about the in ring product.. just give us money damn it." *If you expect me to accept and praise that bullshit go barking up another more idiotic brainless tree. I actually want a wrestling show, not a soap operay trashy scripted reality show.*


:drake1 Oh, you're one of those people. You must be brainless if you watch WWE talking about " Allz I wants iz restselling I say".:lmao Go watch another wrestling show then, quite fucking simple.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The irony of Le Père Noël calling people virgins whilst clearly only liking The Bellas and Eva Marie because he has a hard on for them :lmao.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> AJ goons are hypocritical back-trackers. When a random WWE.com poll (notorious for 420chan script exploit shenanigans) comes up at AJ get 99% of a vote that she should be cheered, they portray it as "proof" of their obsession. Simply because the girl is such a mark for herself that she retweets every single item that is favorable to her to illustrate how "popular and important" she is in her own world for the past 3 years doesn't make her some revolutionary (you don't see John Cena or CM Punk or Uncle D-Bry doing such blatant posturing on their twittah machines). And no, she isn't holding that gameboy coincidentally while posing in her bikini for a photo that "just so happened to happen" or posing with some nerd culture item when a photo just out of coincidence. She's branded herself as some alternative diva in the vein of an Avril Lavigne, and she's just as much a "punk rox" chick as Ashley Massaro. Keep sporting those skulls and crossbones, you go girl~!
> 
> They pretend to believe that AJ is some great worker, when she like the vast, vast majority of the women in WWE can't convincingly lock-up or run the ropes. Just because she doubles up on each back bump with a face bump and makes the same 4 facial expressions during a 3 minute match, doesn't make her a good worker. So they instead play the "grade on a curve" gimmick or the "shiniest turd" since lord knows if they actual want to play the sexual equality card and compared her the to male wrestlers in that company she'd be the drizzling shits. Next on the rolodex is the "passionate lifelong fan, just like one of us" as if she's some unique snowflake. Oh wait, a bunch of past WWE women were like that and they all had expiration dates too.
> 
> Thankfully, she's been quarantined in the lowest depths of the company. "The divas division". So her fans can pretend she's "saving" something by propping her up in her own little sandbox while giving the same snide remarks to the other women that they so valiantly defend when it comes to their waifu.


Wow...
I don't necessarily hate AJ, but i never liked her character or her acting much. This is pretty much her in a nutshell. I never could find the proper words until they came from your incredible keyboard.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> :drake1 Oh, you're one of those people. You must be brainless if you watch WWE talking about " Allz I wants iz restselling I say".:lmao Go watch another wrestling show then, quite fucking simple.


Ah, how cute... think you are actually making a good point. Next are you going to call me a kid? Oooo ooo are a indy midget mark! I always love the completely stupid insults! Keep em rolling there Rocky!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> The irony of Le Père Noël calling people virgins whilst clearly only liking The Bellas and Eva Marie because he has a hard on for them :lmao.


False, I'm not attracted to Nikki Bella. :rrose3


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, Bellas just be good for business. Hash-Tag Total Diva's Finale!

Honestly besides this one and MotY it seemed quite fair.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ah well, at least Billie Jean ain't your lover ... think of it that way.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Le Père Noël said:


> False, I'm not attracted to Nikki Bella. :rrose3


You not a fan of curves brah?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> You not a fan of curves brah?


Plastic :trips


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. I can't believe so many people care so strongly about AJ one way or the other.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I was sure Eva Marie was going to win.


Would have been GOAT.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> Actually, I think a lot of what he said was right, I think it's really ignorant of you to call him dumb also, just because he see's things in a different light to what you do.
> 
> I'll give you the AJ having better promo's, and some memorable matches too (well only thing that I can remember really is her feud with Kaitlyn, which was good .. but I'll give you that still anyway), but his post was written with a bigger perspective than just what you see on WWE ... and he's not wrong either about Brie in the ring, and Nikki has also improved also since being back from her injury.
> 
> ...


First of all, you should learn how to use apostrophes.

He didn't say any right things. AJ's year until she won the title is superior to the Bellas and after she won the title is superior as well. All the good things he claimed the Bellas did were against AJ so how could they have a better year? I don't see how can there even be a discussion here. Did everyone forget all of a sudden just how rotten the Bellas are on the mic? That promo where they called Natalya an ugly duckling was excruciating to watch. Everything they've done this year is fucking awful.

As far as the bigger perspective, what is that exactly? Where exactly is their newfound celebrity? The Bellas are not Dwayne THE ROCK Johnson, they do not make people tune in to Raw, they are just as famous as AJ and Natalya. People here talking about those two as if they got super popular and in demand because of Total Divas fpalm



SideburnGuru said:


> Oh lawdy.
> 
> I got negged in this thread and the comment was "AJ DOES MORE FOR THE COMPANY THAN TOTAL DIVAS.".
> 
> ...


I'm the one who negged you. You saying Total Divas does more for WWE than AJ is completely retarded so you deserve it.
Total Divas is a shit show that averages 1 million viewers a week, most of them already WWE fans. Do you really believe that shit WWE says about it bringing new people to watch Raw? Apart from the money E! gives them, it is worthless.

AJ on the other hand is the number one female on Raw and she's able to attract an important part of the young female viewership. On top of that, she's by far the best talker out of all of the women and is probably the second best in the ring.

So what is more important? A shit show who nobody will remember in a couple of years or your number one female talent? Dumbass.



vanboxmeer said:


> AJ goons are hypocritical back-trackers. When a random WWE.com poll (notorious for 420chan script exploit shenanigans) comes up at AJ get 99% of a vote that she should be cheered, they portray it as "proof" of their obsession. Simply because the girl is such a mark for herself that she retweets every single item that is favorable to her to illustrate how "popular and important" she is in her own world for the past 3 years doesn't make her some revolutionary (you don't see John Cena or CM Punk or Uncle D-Bry doing such blatant posturing on their twittah machines). And no, she isn't holding that gameboy coincidentally while posing in her bikini for a photo that "just so happened to happen" or posing with some nerd culture item when a photo just out of coincidence. She's branded herself as some alternative diva in the vein of an Avril Lavigne, and she's just as much a "punk rox" chick as Ashley Massaro. Keep sporting those skulls and crossbones, you go girl~!
> 
> They pretend to believe that AJ is some great worker, when she like the vast, vast majority of the women in WWE can't convincingly lock-up or run the ropes. Just because she doubles up on each back bump with a face bump and makes the same 4 facial expressions during a 3 minute match, doesn't make her a good worker. So they instead play the "grade on a curve" gimmick or the "shiniest turd" since lord knows if they actual want to play the sexual equality card and compared her the to male wrestlers in that company she'd be the drizzling shits. Next on the rolodex is the "passionate lifelong fan, just like one of us" as if she's some unique snowflake. Oh wait, a bunch of past WWE women were like that and they all had expiration dates too.
> 
> Thankfully, she's been quarantined in the lowest depths of the company. "The divas division". So her fans can pretend she's "saving" something by propping her up in her own little sandbox while giving the same snide remarks to the other women that they so valiantly defend when it comes to their waifu.


The worst part of all of this is that you probably think you've just written something very poignant and intelligent. Let me enlighten you on your idiocy:



> she retweets every single item that is favorable to her to illustrate how "popular and important" she is in her own world


She doesn't retweet things to make her seem important or popular but to show appreciation for her fans. She knows that a simple retweet can make someone very happy because she was once in their shoes.



> And no, she isn't holding that gameboy coincidentally while posing in her bikini for a photo that "just so happened to happen" or posing with some nerd culture item when a photo just out of coincidence. She's branded herself as some alternative diva in the vein of an Avril Lavigne, and she's just as much a "punk rox" chick as Ashley Massaro. Keep sporting those skulls and crossbones, you go girl~!


What exactly is the problem with this? Don't you think people know this already? So her fans are just idiots who are being worked? The arrogance and presumption of your statement is just fpalm
This is exactly the kind of stuff that makes her as popular as she is, because she knows how to brand herself and build her character. This is part of why she's a smart and successful wrestler, her gimmick is not transparent and void but, as they like to say, part of her own personality amplified.



> They pretend to believe that AJ is some great worker, when she like the vast, vast majority of the women in WWE can't convincingly lock-up or run the ropes. Just because she doubles up on each back bump with a face bump and makes the same 4 facial expressions during a 3 minute match, doesn't make her a good worker.


She's the best overall female talent in WWE, by a mile. Isn't that enough? 



> So they instead play the "grade on a curve" gimmick or the "shiniest turd" since lord knows if they actual want to play the sexual equality card and compared her the to male wrestlers in that company she'd be the drizzling shits.


fpalm Why should she be compared to male wrestlers? Ronda Rousey would be destroyed by Renan Barao or Urijah Faber, does that mean she's bad? AJ is superior to many of the male talents in personality, charisma and mic ability. Stop saying stupid shit just because you happen to have an oversized hate for her or her fans.



> Thankfully, she's been quarantined in the lowest depths of the company. "The divas division". So her fans can pretend she's "saving" something by propping her up in her own little sandbox while giving the same snide remarks to the other women that they so valiantly defend when it comes to their waifu.


AJ actually cares about her job and being good at it. That's more than you can say about 70% of the other female wrestlers. If every female wrestler on the roster was as good as her the Divas division would be an awesome part of the show instead of the shit it is.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> The irony of Le Père Noël calling people virgins whilst clearly only liking The Bellas and Eva Marie because he has a hard on for them :lmao.


He's right, he's just being a hypocrite.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Kabraxal said:


> Ah, how cute... think you are actually making a good point. Next are you going to call me a kid? Oooo ooo are a indy midget mark! I always love the completely stupid insults! Keep em rolling there Rocky!


Ok. Your sig sucks as much as AJ, which is almost impossible to do. Zing!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> AJ goons are hypocritical back-trackers. When a random WWE.com poll (notorious for 420chan script exploit shenanigans) comes up at AJ get 99% of a vote that she should be cheered, they portray it as "proof" of their obsession. Simply because the girl is such a mark for herself that she retweets every single item that is favorable to her to illustrate how "popular and important" she is in her own world for the past 3 years doesn't make her some revolutionary (you don't see John Cena or CM Punk or Uncle D-Bry doing such blatant posturing on their twittah machines). And no, she isn't holding that gameboy coincidentally while posing in her bikini for a photo that "just so happened to happen" or posing with some nerd culture item when a photo just out of coincidence. She's branded herself as some alternative diva in the vein of an Avril Lavigne, and she's just as much a "punk rox" chick as Ashley Massaro. Keep sporting those skulls and crossbones, you go girl~!
> 
> They pretend to believe that AJ is some great worker, when she like the vast, vast majority of the women in WWE can't convincingly lock-up or run the ropes. Just because she doubles up on each back bump with a face bump and makes the same 4 facial expressions during a 3 minute match, doesn't make her a good worker. So they instead play the "grade on a curve" gimmick or the "shiniest turd" since lord knows if they actual want to play the sexual equality card and compared her the to male wrestlers in that company she'd be the drizzling shits. Next on the rolodex is the "passionate lifelong fan, just like one of us" as if she's some unique snowflake. Oh wait, a bunch of past WWE women were like that and they all had expiration dates too.
> 
> Thankfully, she's been quarantined in the lowest depths of the company. "The divas division". So her fans can pretend she's "saving" something by propping her up in her own little sandbox while giving the same snide remarks to the other women that they so valiantly defend when it comes to their waifu.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Naplam, I called you an idiot because you were being an idiot. 

Regardless of the portion, Total Divas HAS done more for the WWE than AJ ever will. T*HAT'S NOT INSULTING AJ.* Did you see that? I even bolded and underlined it for you. 

Total Divas is doing more than ANY diva is doing right now, and arguably some of the superstars. It's not saying it's bringing in SOOOO MANY VIEWERS. 

But it is getting the divas more main stream attention, and is getting WWE more money. IT IS DOING MORE FOR THE COMPANY THAN AJ IS. 

For the final god damn time, it is NOT an insult to AJ. I actually like AJ, I think she's pretty entertaining to watch. But common sense should dictate that show is going to do more than AJ is.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Le Père Noël said:


> Plastic :trips


Very true.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Would have been GOAT.


All week I was saying I had a feeling she was going to win it just because WWE would like her to get booed since they think it's good for her and that she is getting notice. It's crazy thinking that Eva is the top diva "heel" because she gets so much heat from the crowd lol


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Le Père Noël said:


> Plastic :trips


Bella's plastic>>>>> AJ's boney body


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

seeing a lot of paragraphs for a thread about a slammy award

and bellas >>>>>> the entire roster


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> First of all, you should learn how to use apostrophes.
> 
> He didn't say any right things. AJ's year until she won the title is superior to the Bellas and after she won the title is superior as well. All the good things he claimed the Bellas did were against AJ so how could they have a better year? I don't see how can there even be a discussion here. Did everyone forget all of a sudden just how rotten the Bellas are on the mic? That promo where they called Natalya an ugly duckling was excruciating to watch. Everything they've done this year is fucking awful.
> 
> ...



All your post did was insult people who didn't agree with you, you totally ignored everything good I said about AJ (not that I have to) and you bit back defensively, that's worrying.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official AJ Fans bitch thread.... So the Bellas are Divas of the Year*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Ok. Your sig sucks as much as AJ, which is almost impossible to do. Zing!!


That wasn't rocky level.. that was Cena level. Come on man.. I'm expecting better here!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So much salt over AJ Lee losing. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> Naplam, I called you an idiot because you were being an idiot.
> 
> Regardless of the portion, Total Divas HAS done more for the WWE than AJ ever will. T*HAT'S NOT INSULTING AJ.* Did you see that? I even bolded and underlined it for you.
> 
> ...


He didn't see anything but red, my post was also actually praising AJ (not that I had to but I just said what I genuinely felt here) ... he only reads things, takes it as negative then goes on the defensive, while throwing in a couple of insults to people while responding.

People like that won't see that you weren't knocking AJ, no matter how big you put it in capital letters, or stress you weren't knocking her ... he won't see this, it's obvious that you weren't knocking AJ and it's clear as hell ... but this person got defensive so fast ... again, that's pretty worrying.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Mister Claus said:


> Wow. I can't believe so many people care so strongly about AJ one way or the other.


WWE is serious business.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Someone needs to tweet AJ this thread :lmao


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Someone needs to tweet AJ this thread :lmao


It's my Christmas miracle she cuts a promo on her hormone crazy, creepy ass fanbase freaks her out. 

Do it AJ. Do it.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

aj is the only diva that mattered for the most part the entire year.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> But it is getting the divas more main stream attention, and is getting WWE more money.


I don't get how it is getting them more mainstream attention when it is largely WWE fans who watch the show and not outside viewers? I get the money thing because yes working with E! is bringing money to WWE but the show only gets around 1 million viewers weekly. That's as relevant in the mainstream as TNA is as a wrestling company.

I haven't noticed a huge spike in divas from the show gaining fans because of the show. I haven't seen the Bellas or Natalya become much more popular because of it nor have I seen any indication of the mainstream attraction you are talking about on a large scale.

Yes the show has been benefiting the divas in the sense that it is giving divas another platform to get over with WWE fans and a reason for more divas to be used on the show instead of revolving around the same 3 or 4 every month but other than that, I don't see how the division has changed that much over the year.

If anything I'd argue the AJ/Kaitlyn feud in terms of actual WWE programming did more good for the division at that time period than total divas ever did because it was the first feud in a long time people actually got *invested* in and it gained positive attention for the most part. It was the first time in a long time that the divas seemed to be on the up. It continued that upward spiral at the start of the AJ/Total Divas feud but has taken a nosedive ever since.

On the whole I don't see fans being as interested or as invested in the total divas than they were when AJ and Kaitlyn feuded. That can only be seen as a negative on the whole. Regardless of Total divas giving the talent their own show outside main WWE programming, the main importance still lies on what you actually do on *WWE weekly programming* because that is where the majority, like 98% of the fans of the total divas are.

Not just the Bellas but all the total divas have failed on that part in my opinion which is largely due to the writing. Same with AJ in regards to this current over arching storyline.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> I don't get how it is getting them more mainstream attention when it is largely WWE fans who watch the show and not outside viewers? I get the money thing because yes working with E! is bringing money to WWE but the show only gets around 1 million viewers weekly. That's as relevant in the mainstream as TNA is as a wrestling company.
> 
> I haven't noticed a huge spike in divas from the show gaining fans because of the show. I haven't seen the Bellas or Natalya become much more popular because of it nor have I seen any indication of the mainstream attraction you are talking about on a large scale.
> 
> ...



I think it probably is, I've seen it all over the E Network website too, so people will probably tune in and watch it that don't even watch WWE.

I can't comment on that side fully though as I'm in the UK, so I wouldn't really know what media attention it's getting in the States (IE Magazine, TV show coverage etc..), but I imagine it will be doing, even in the TV guides there for example ... I dunno


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> I don't get how it is getting them more mainstream attention when it is largely WWE fans who watch the show and not outside viewers? I get the money thing because yes working with E! is bringing money to WWE but the show only gets around 1 million viewers weekly. That's as relevant in the mainstream as TNA is as a wrestling company.
> 
> I haven't noticed a huge spike in divas from the show gaining fans because of the show. I haven't seen the Bellas or Natalya become much more popular because of it nor have I seen any indication of the mainstream attraction you are talking about on a large scale.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is, I actually agree with most of that. 

I don't think anyone gets what I mean when I say Total Divas ultimately benefits the company more and division more. 

I can easily sit here and tell you, it seems the fans ultimately care about AJ Lee more than any other diva currently active. She gets tons of damn good reactions for someone being in that division, and she's pretty entertaining in the ring to watch. The crowd definitely pays more attention to her than say the likes of The Bellas. 

Did her and Kaitlyn put on a damn good show? Totally. Did the crowd care? Definitely. But could you argue that it did truly help with ratings and did it achieve WWE any more cash? I'm not a man who usually cares about ratings in arguments of entertainment, and usually I hate those arguments. But in this case, it does matter.

As I said before, and as you brought up. Total Divas doesn't bring in TONS of new viewers. You're right, but it still does give WWE more cash and attention though. Is it an incredible ammount? As I said, no. 

Would WWE have more potentinal if they actually increased the division in terms of wrestling, released.. somehow more.. apporpriate gear for casuals to buy? [That sounds wrong, so bare with me] Probably. If they actually started putting more care and giving more time for the divas, like they did with that Kaitlyn - AJ feud, it might give more than Total Divas could somewhat. 

But the fact of the matter is, that's just not how it is right now, and it hasn't been for awhile. Total Divas is their quick cash out, and their way to gander more attention. That's just sadly how it is right now. Could they have more with AJ Lee, and some of the other talented divas like Natayla, Kaitlyn, and Tamina? They could. But, they won't work for that potentinal. 

Anyway, the whole reason they won, at least how I see it is probably because it's going to be used as a plot device probably in the show that'll carry on for a few episodes. 


As said though, I do agree and could see the argument with your post.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

vince is all about expanding the wwe brand so yeah the show is a big win for them. still aj deserves the award and it's bullshit she didn't get it.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> All your post did was insult people who didn't agree with you, you totally ignored everything good I said about AJ (not that I have to) and you bit back defensively, that's worrying.


Some things are not a matter of opinion. 



SideburnGuru said:


> Naplam, I called you an idiot because you were being an idiot.
> 
> Regardless of the portion, Total Divas HAS done more for the WWE than AJ ever will. T*HAT'S NOT INSULTING AJ.* Did you see that? I even bolded and underlined it for you.
> 
> ...


I don't care if you insult AJ or not, I'm not her father or her boyfriend. What I care about is people not realizing the importance of AJ's role in WWE. Having a popular female character (who happens to be dependable) is much more important than the money Total Divas makes WWE. Total Divas being on TV will not help WWE negotiate future TV deals for Raw and Smackdown and it will not help WWE expand their brand as WWE loves to say. Having Raw on TV is what makes WWE even exist, and the key to Raw is having interesting wrestlers on TV, people who appeal to all demographics. Children and teenage girls love AJ. Everything in WWE revolves around Raw and being a major character (yes major, most important female character on the show) on Raw is much more important than having a "1 million viewers a week" show on the E! network.

Total Divas was supposed to be filler on the WWE Network. It is not an amazingly valuable asset.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dead @ people getting worked up over a Slammy.

A god damn SLAMMY.

:ti

I better not see some of y'all uttering "who gives a shit about the divas division" ever again. :ti


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i think the real sore point in aj not winning is rewarding the bellas for a few weeks of reality tv shooting over aj being the best diva for the entire year on wwe's wrestling shows. it's not fair at all.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> Some things are not a matter of opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> Some things are not a matter of opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fpalm, thank god you don't run a business.

Money is the most important thing for ANY business, whether you are profiting massively on net as opposed to gross profit or not, it makes no difference, money is important and the more brought in the better.

You're putting AJ way, way too high on a pedestal, you might as well have just said 'Without AJ, WWE wouldn't exist' ... that's what you sound like, truth is WWE could push any diva they wanted the way they have pushed AJ, yes, you have to have a certain amount of 'it' (IE it couldn't be just anyone), but they could easily find someone with the essentials and push that person, AJ is no more important than the next diva they decide to push.

And let's say if Total Diva's brought in an audience to WWE (which it probably has done by the way if it's getting 100 million viewers a week, some of those will have tuned in to Raw, which AJ hasn't been the draw of by the way as she's not on the show) ... but wouldn't this benefit TV deals for them? ... not that it even matters, they're launching the WWE Network soon so that's another reason why it's a good idea to have this Total Diva's show out there generating money.

Vince McMahon is a very clever business man, I'd love to see you have a conversation with Vince telling him how he's running his business wrong, cause that's pretty much what you're saying here.

Total Diva's has been a success, that's evident ... so as far as I'm concerned, it's not a bad thing for WWE, regardless of what anyone says.

And by the way, this is *NOT* a diss or knock on AJ at all, it's more about putting things into perspective here.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Comical.

They think an entity in the least important portion of their entire company is more important than television rights fees. The single most important portion of the company's future. Not AJ Lee of the divas division. 

Total Divas as a television property was a bigger financial impact than any single wrestler in this company for this quarter. Male or female. This is a business. Even 1 more season of the Total Divas is a bigger deal than the "prosperity" of this mythical important divas wrestling division for the next decade. Yes, these mongs are comparing one single worker in the least important part of the company in it's history as being more important to WWE than an entire television entity or television relationship with a network.

Get back to reality.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Comical.
> 
> They think an entity in the least important portion of their entire company is more important than television rights fees. The single most important portion of the company's future. Not AJ Lee of the divas division.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Comical.
> 
> They think an entity in the least important portion of their entire company is more important than television rights fees. The single most important portion of the company's future. Not AJ Lee of the divas division.
> 
> ...


But she wears Chuck Taylor's.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well...at least they rigged it for Daniel Bryan to win so Vince isn't all bad.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> The funny thing is, I actually agree with most of that.
> 
> I don't think anyone gets what I mean when I say Total Divas ultimately benefits the company more and division more.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about it in terms of how WWE are realistically treating the divas then you are right with everything you said. However as you said, it's a short term fix. It's too early to call it a fad because we don't know how long it's going to run or last but it wouldn't surprise me in the long run if it ended up being just that: a fad.

I do get what you are saying about total divas being more benefitial. But in terms of it being a cash cow and in terms of gaining ratings you said it yourself, it's a short term fix.

Now I can't predict the future but with the fanbase AJ has (and a passionate almost cult like following at that)in terms of the long term in terms of business and making money from the division I'd more safely bet AJ being of more value and worth than the total divas show. Let me make it clear I mean the show itself and not the divas in it, because who knows? Maybe one of them will break out in the way AJ did in 2012 at some point.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> If you are talking about it in terms of how WWE are realistically treating the divas then you are right with everything you said. However as you said, it's a short term fix. It's too early to call it a fad because we don't know how long it's going to run or last but it wouldn't surprise me in the long run if it ended up being just that: a fad.
> 
> I do get what you are saying about total divas being more benefitial. But in terms of it being a cash cow and in terms of gaining ratings you said it yourself, it's a short term fix.
> 
> Now I can't predict the future but with the fanbase AJ has (and a passionate almost cult like following at that)in terms of the long term in terms of business and making money from the division I'd more safely bet AJ being of more value and worth than the total divas show. Let me make it clear I mean the show itself and not the divas in it, because who knows? Maybe one of them will break out in the way AJ did in 2012 at some point.


I can agree that it's a short term fix, but even if it's a short term, I'm talking about at this moment. At this moment, WWE benefits more from Total Divas than AJ Lee at this moment. 

Could that be fixed if WWE pulls their head out of their ass with the diva's division. Without a doubt. But again, for WWE? That's giving them alot of trust. 

You also have to hope AJ Lee won't end up being a fad. I think they could continue to push her to an amazing height, but again. That's all in the future.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> Some things are not a matter of opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying AJ > making 24 million dollars? :ti

AJ could leave tomorrow and it won't make the slightest difference. Losing out on 24 million a year however will.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> So you're saying AJ > making 24 million dollars? :ti
> 
> AJ could leave tomorrow and it won't make the slightest difference. Losing out on 24 million a year however will.


24 million? Source pls.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> So you're saying AJ > *making 24 million dollars*? :ti
> 
> AJ could leave tomorrow and it won't make the slightest difference. Losing out on 24 million a year however will.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> fpalm, thank god you don't run a business.
> 
> Money is the most important thing for ANY business, whether you are profiting massively on net as opposed to gross profit or not, it makes no difference, money is important and the more brought in the better.
> 
> ...


Dude, you didn't understand a word of what I said.

I never said money is not important. What I said is that AJ is much more important overall than the 10 million a year that Total Divas makes. And I say AJ because she's the number one female wrestler at the moment, if it were any other girl I'd be saying the same, but the thing is, who was the last woman who was able to be as popular as she is now?

Total Divas gets ONE million a week, not 100 million. Most of that million are already WWE fans by the way. For the last time, Total Divas does not expand WWE's fanbase in any considerable way.

Vince McMahon is a good promoter, not a good businessman. All his ventures into non-wrestling related things have been colossal failures. Politics, movies, football, bodybuilding... As much as it pains them, WWE needs to realize that they're wrestling, not entertainment. If WWE stuck to wrestling, Vince would be, as CM Punk said, a billionaire instead of a millionaire.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting how many WWE shareholders there are in this thread, I'm sure they wouldn't care about how much money the company is earning if they weren't.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

SideburnGuru said:


> I can agree that it's a short term fix, but even if it's a short term, I'm talking about at this moment. At this moment, WWE benefits more from Total Divas than AJ Lee at this moment.
> 
> Could that be fixed if WWE pulls their head out of their ass with the diva's division. Without a doubt. But again, for WWE? That's giving them alot of trust.
> 
> You also have to hope AJ Lee won't end up being a fad. I think they could continue to push her to an amazing height, but again. That's all in the future.


Well I did say I can't predict the future but if I was a betting man I'd say AJ is more likely in the end to make more money in the long run for the WWE then total divas.

I might be proven completely wrong but that's how I see it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think we all know that show only draws because of :cena2 and :bryan


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The fact is there is going to be a second season. That is guaranteed money. Even if you believe that the show gets canceled afterwards, that's STILL a bigger financial impact than all of what happened in the divas division in the last 15 years combined. 

Then if you add the potential for a 3rd season or the improved relationship with the network into developing another show for E! based on the men on the roster and that greatly trumps AJ Lee's entire career by thousand-folds.

And Vincent > AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't see the comparison between an entire show and one person.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> 24 million? Source pls.


Don't have but I think vanboxmeer has it. He posted the link last night and someone also posted it in the chatbox.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> Dude, you didn't understand a word of what I said.
> 
> I never said money is not important.* What I said is that AJ is much more important overall than the 10 million a year that Total Divas makes.* And I say AJ because she's the number one female wrestler at the moment, if it were any other girl I'd be saying the same, but the thing is, who was the last woman who was able to be as popular as she is now?
> 
> ...


:ti

You can't be serious. How does a hierarchy mean more than profit? In ANY reasonable venture?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

napalmdestruction said:


> Dude, you didn't understand a word of what I said.
> 
> I never said money is not important. What I said is that AJ is much more important overall than the 10 million a year that Total Divas makes. And I say AJ because she's the number one female wrestler at the moment, if it were any other girl I'd be saying the same, but the thing is, who was the last woman who was able to be as popular as she is now?
> 
> ...



Best post you have written!!

That was a typo dude, I meant to say 1 million, but was gonna write it in figures, then wrote it in text and forgot to delete, 100 million would be pretty mental to say the least lol

But anyway, that was definitely the best post you have written, and you sounded a little different there, than you have on previous posts (whether this is the way they're wrote or read, I don't know but again, it's the best post you've wrote).

I still think there will be viewers from Total Diva's that will tune into Raw, and they won't be ALL WWE fans that tune in, what that percentage is, no one knows, but there will be some I am sure and I do think that WWE will be benefiting from this show, you're talking as though you know when you say 'For the last time' .. that's probably something only Vince McMahon could say to me 'For the last time, we don't benefit from Total Diva's you fool' lol

Again, I'm not in the US, but I imagine certain places over there are getting extra media coverage too due to this show, as mentioned previously, I don't think it's fair to say that the show isn't benefiting WWE.

AJ being more important than the 10 million though?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Don't have but I think vanboxmeer has it. He posted the link last night and someone also posted it in the chatbox.


Hey if there is a source confirming the figure you said is correct then I can't argue with facts.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Television rights fees were up $10.1 million (+30%) from the previous year's quarter ending Oct 31. That was mostly 8-9 episodes of Total Divas. Big Dave specified on his radio show 2 weeks ago in a dry quip about how the WWE is not going to stop producing the show as E! pays them 800k per episode.

This was in a quarter when PPV was down $1.7 million. Licensing was down $1.4 million and Home Entertainment was down $1.2 million.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Television rights fees were up $10.1 million (+30%) from the previous year's quarter ending Oct 31. That was mostly 8-9 episodes of Total Divas. Big Dave specified on his radio show 2 weeks ago in a dry quip about how the WWE is not going to stop producing the show as E! pays them 800k per episode.


I'm not trying to be an ass, but is that the only source? I'm not saying I believe it or not, but still. 

That just seems like a crazy amount. Granted, I have no idea what I'm talking about if that's actually crazy or not, but.. y'know.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao AJ has the most rabid fanbase of any diva since the Trish/Lita days. There is a 0% chance that these awards weren't rigged.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> :ti
> 
> You can't be serious. How does a hierarchy mean more than profit? In ANY reasonable venture?


Vince McMahon and WWE will tell you that their biggest assets are their talent. Popular talent means profit. The 11 million (14*800,000) Total Divas makes per year is change compared to the rest of their revenue and all that revenue is supported by people liking the wrestlers who are on Raw or not. The only positive thing about Total Divas is that it helps to build and promote talent faster.

Most people won't buy a PPV or go to a show just because of one person but I don't think I'm exagerating when I say AJ (and the divas division) is an important part of the show and an attraction. For me she is and I'm sure I'm not alone. Judging by the size of this thread, I'd say they're more of a draw than some people like to admit.

By the way, WWE will never have a show on the E! network about male wrestlers. That's just a stupid, stupid idea.

So yeah, I think having someone as popular as AJ, with the fanbase she has, is much more important (that includes profit, but is not limited to) in the long run than the overall financial impact of Total Divas.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20131031005496/en/WWE®-Reports-2013-Quarter-Results

"Television revenues increased 30% to $44.1 million from $34.0 million in the prior year quarter primarily due to the production and monetization of new programs, including Total Divas and WWE Main Event."


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

11 million is not in a year. That's for 1 season.

They have 14 episodes per season and a 15th episode in the middle.

So 30x800k = 24 million.

And that's if you assume they're won't be a 3rd season.



No one in this company in 2013 is single-handily driving that amount of guaranteed revenue unless Cena is in a very hot year. Everything else is about the already established WWE brand that accumulates all these "attractions". It is complete fan insanity (not a strong enough word) to believe that AJ Lee is going to do those numbers in a year.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> 11 million is not in a year. That's for 1 season.
> 
> They have 14 episodes per season and a 15th episode in the middle.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's just why I have such a hard time believing they're making that much off it. 

That's crazy as hell. Source is a source though. I'll read up on that link.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Comical.
> 
> They think an entity in the least important portion of their entire company is more important than television rights fees. The single most important portion of the company's future. Not AJ Lee of the divas division.
> 
> ...


What a completely asinine statement. Total Divas attracts viewers in spite of The Bellas not BECAUSE of the Bellas. Total Divas /=/ The Bellas for a start. John Cena and Daniel Bryan probably bring in a HUGE viewership by themselves. Having a spin off WWE show called Total Punjabs starring The Great Khali & Jinder Mahal would probably bring in similar viewing figures from Indian viewers and plenty of revenue so by that logic I suppose Kinder Mahal and The Great Khali would immediately become the biggest stars on the roster if that show were to ever be implemented?

If you want to use semantics at least apply them correctly instead of taking meaningless factors out of context. AJ Lee isn't in Total Divas so it's a stupid point of comparison.

What about merchandise, social media followers & fan reaction, all of which AJ completely devastates the Bellas in?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeh I was also pretty confused as to how the Bellas got so much credit for money brought in By Total Divas.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> 11 million is not in a year. That's for 1 season.
> 
> They have 14 episodes per season and a 15th episode in the middle.
> 
> ...


1 season means 1 year, 11 million. 14*800000=11 million per year

The second season will only air next year so get your math right.

"one single worker in the least important part of the company" AJ has more than 1 million followers on twitter. How many male wrestlers have that many followers? You keep downplaying her as some meaningless jobber but the fact is, even if you don't like her or the divas division, that there are people (I'm one of them) who go to live shows to see her, who go to signings to meet her and who watch Raw to watch her. A person with that appeal is an invaluable asset, and whose impact in the company as a whole and over time is more important than the 11 million a year that Total Divas makes.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Pretty insane in terms of TV revenue how much Total Divas is bringing in for WWE. I underestimated it in that regard.

As far as who to give credit, you pretty much have to credit everyone involved in the show because it is far from a one woman or one duo show.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone that genuinely believes that if say Summer Rae and AJ Lee replaced the Bellas on Total Divas and were going out with John Cena and CM Punk respectively (This being the key focus of Total Divas), and that the viewership figures weren't exactly the same/more; then I have to call them out on being completely and utterly delusional. The Total Divas show is creating success for The Bellas and not the other way around.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> What a completely asinine statement. Total Divas attracts viewers in spite of The Bellas not BECAUSE of the Bellas. Total Divas /=/ The Bellas for a start. John Cena and Daniel Bryan probably bring in a HUGE viewership by themselves. Having a spin off WWE show called Total Punjabs starring The Great Khali & Jinder Mahal would probably bring in similar viewing figures from Indian viewers and plenty of revenue so by that logic I suppose Kinder Mahal and The Great Khali would immediately become the biggest stars on the roster if that show were to ever be implemented?
> 
> If you want to use semantics at least apply them correctly instead of taking meaningless factors out of context. AJ Lee isn't in Total Divas so it's a stupid point of comparison.
> 
> What about merchandise, social media followers & fan reaction, all of which AJ completely devastates the Bellas in?


Without the Bellas negotiating in their contracts when they came back to start this reality show with WWE, there would not be a show.

That's why they got rewarded. This is not about workrate or promos or "muh purchased twitter followers". This is about what matter most to WWE.

All that other "creative emotional" fan dribble about "quality" means absolutely nothing to WWE's bottom line. Especially when it comes to divas wrestling. Again, I reiterate for the insane. DIVAS WRESTLING. The lowest of the low in the WWE hierachy of talent divisions priority.

With television being the undisputed number #1 important factor.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Without the Bellas negotiating in their contracts when they came back to start this reality show with WWE, *there would not be a show.*
> 
> *That's why they got rewarded.* This is not about workrate or promos or *"muh purchased twitter followers".* This is about what matter most to WWE.
> 
> ...


There would not be a show either if WWE didn't:

1. Come up with the idea in the first place.
2. Have John Cena and Daniel Bryan as a focus point.

Rewarded for what? You have yet to explain why The Bellas are essential to Total Divas when anyone could perform the roles. AJ Lee + CM Punk & Fandango + Summer Rae could easily be the foacal point of the show. What explicit reasoning is there that The Bellas are somehow driving this show?

If they were actually 'talented' then surely they should be shifting merchandise and proving people care about them? Fact of the matter is they can't shift merchandise because people don't care about them.

Total Divas would be doing no different whatsoever if The Bellas weren't a part of it. Prove me wrong.

Edit: Purchased Twitter followers? Now we all know you're talking nonsense. What does that statement even mean?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Let's not forget AJ was offered to go on the show but declined too.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Without the Bellas negotiating in their contracts when they came back to start this reality show with WWE, there would not be a show.
> 
> That's why they got rewarded. This is not about workrate or promos or "muh purchased twitter followers". This is about what matter most to WWE.
> 
> ...


Yes there would be a show without the Bellas. Saying otherwise is ridiculous, even more so because this show was supposed to be filler on the WWE network and its development started when the Bellas weren't even in the company anymore. WWE asked AJ to be on Total Divas by the way and that's because WWE knows AJ is the most important diva on the roster.

Also, are you implying AJ's twitter followers are bought?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Anyone that genuinely believes that if say Summer Rae and AJ Lee replaced the Bellas on Total Divas and were going out with John Cena and CM Punk respectively (This being the key focus of Total Divas), and that the viewership figures weren't exactly the same/more; then I have to call them out on being completely and utterly delusional. The Total Divas show is creating success for The Bellas and not the other way around.


Alright then. By this logic, let's have AJ Lee stripped of the Divas Title, put it on one of the other Divas, and have her shoved into the background with everyone else and let's see how the "#1 Diva" holds up.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

napalmdestruction said:


> Yes there would be a show without the Bellas. Saying otherwise is ridiculous, even more so because this show was supposed to be filler on the WWE network and its development started when the Bellas weren't even in the company anymore. WWE asked AJ to be on Total Divas by the way and that's because WWE knows AJ is the most important diva on the roster.
> 
> Also, are you implying AJ's twitter followers are bought?


Incorrect again.

The Bellas were already putting together a reality television show project while before they were on WWE hiatus and continued during said time. When they couldn't get it off the ground by themselves, they presented the idea to WWE about all the divas being under the WWE brand umbrella to do the show when they were negotiating to come back. WWE had no plans at that time to do this. Hence one of the reasons why Maria Kanellis was vetoed by the Bellas. Thus, the idea was never in WWE's plans to have the divas do a reality show because they didn't care about doing it. Originally in the secondary stage plans for the network this show was to be put on, but they scrapped those plans as their cable network plans was not getting enough traction and did it with E! network. Notice how that "Legend's House" show was not picked up, because cable networks didn't want it. But the divas show was picked up by E! because of the idea of the young, attractive women doing a reality show with the WWE brand backing it was enough for E! to give it a shot. 

And twitter followers mean absolutely fucking nothing. Anyone who uses this as some epeen measurement is a complete rube. It is a snake oil measurement used by WWE as with the rest of this social media gimmick to present to shareholders how "hot" their property is when it's a farcical measurement. Zack Ryder has 1.5 million followers and Brock Lesnar has 150k followers. GSP has 4x less followers than Randy Orton. Corporations often purchase twitter followers to make their entities "appear" to be more popular than what it is, and WWE is one where that could very easily be done.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> Incorrect again.
> 
> The Bellas were already putting together a reality television show project while before they were on WWE hiatus and continued during said time. When they couldn't get it off the ground by themselves, they presented the idea to WWE about all the divas being under the WWE brand umbrella to do the show when they were negotiating to come back. WWE had no plans at that time to do this. Hence one of the reasons why Maria Kanellis was vetoed by the Bellas. Thus, the idea was never in WWE's plans to have the divas do a reality show because they didn't care about doing it. Originally in the secondary stage plans for the network this show was to be put on, but they scrapped those plans as their cable network plans was not getting enough traction and did it with E! network. Notice how that "Legend's House" show was not picked up, because cable networks didn't want it. But the divas show was picked up by E! because of the idea of the young, attractive women doing a reality show with the WWE brand backing it was enough for E! to give it a shot.
> 
> And twitter followers mean absolutely fucking nothing. Anyone who uses this as some epeen measurement is a complete rube. It is a snake oil measurement used by WWE as with the rest of this social media gimmick to present to shareholders how "hot" their property is when it's a farcical measurement. Zack Ryder has 1.5 million followers and Brock Lesnar has 150k followers. GSP has 4x less followers than Randy Orton. Corporations often purchase twitter followers to make their entities "appear" to be more popular than what it is, and WWE is one where that could very easily be done.


I didn't understand anything of what you said in your second paragraph because your use of grammar and syntax is horrible. Even in the first sentence is impossible to understand if you're trying to saying "before they were" or "while they were". One thing is fact though, WWE had that idea in mind a long time ago because I remember reading about some surveys they sent somewhere and a reality show about the lives of the divas was one of the options in the survey, along with Legends' House and a few others I don't remember.

Twitter followers do mean something. If WWE is buying twitter followers how come the number of followers seems to be directionally proportional to their popularity? Cena has about 3 million, CM Punk 2 million... Also, Ryder has 1.5 because of his heavy online presence, WWE wouldn't waste their money buying followers for someone they clearly have no love for.
There are people like Lesnar and GSP who don't have a number of followers proportional to their popularity because they're not socially active. Lesnar is not the kind of guy who would post on twitter, neither is GSP who admitted that other people tweet for him. But for people who do tweet their number of followers is a good indicative of their popularity. For some reason Heath Slater has 200k and Randy Orton has more than a million.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Good Lord I know wrestling is dead when a reality TV show like Total Divas becomes the focal point of any discussion. :lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

napalmdestruction said:


> I didn't understand anything of what you said in your second paragraph because your use of grammar and syntax is horrible. Even in the first sentence is impossible to understand if you're trying to saying "before they were" or "while they were". One thing is fact though, WWE had that idea in mind a long time ago because I remember reading about some surveys they sent somewhere and a reality show about the lives of the divas was one of the options in the survey, along with Legends' House and a few others I don't remember.
> 
> Twitter followers do mean something. If WWE is buying twitter followers how come the number of followers seems to be directionally proportional to their popularity? Cena has about 3 million, CM Punk 2 million... Also, Ryder has 1.5 because of his heavy online presence, WWE wouldn't waste their money buying followers for someone they clearly have no love for.
> There are people like Lesnar and GSP who don't have a number of followers proportional to their popularity because they're not socially active. Lesnar is not the kind of guy who would post on twitter, neither is GSP who admitted that other people tweet for him. But for people who do tweet their number of followers is a good indicative of their popularity. For some reason Heath Slater has 200k and Randy Orton has more than a million.



WWE did not have the initial plans to do a reality show with the divas prior to the Bellas bringing up the idea when they were trying to do one about just themselves without any WWE involvement. When the Bellas couldn't get a show from their own effort, they brought up the idea with WWE except to make it about all the divas with the promotion being about WWE itself and not the Bellas themselves. Again, there were no plans to do anything with the divas before the Bellas planted the seed motivated from their own failed quest to do it themselves.

Paragraph 2 proves that you are slow. Twitter followers doesn't translate to revenue. It is not a causation effect. People don't pay money to get the privilege of following someone. Social media activity is not part of any money generating columns in the business portfolio. Twitter means nothing. When one can easily change such a "measurement" as freely as one can create a macro script to stack a certain option on a WWE.com poll, you throw it out the window, not cherish it if it agrees with your agenda.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

AJ Lee is the true diva of the year. No one can deny that.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They probally asked Lita or Trish to be the presenter for Diva of the year but when they found out the Bella's were going to win they declined.

And they may as well turn the Bella's heels now because they are going to be booed week in and week out. especially if they come with their Slammy.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't even know what to say about this....

Vagina brings out the absolute worst in marks. On both sides too. I just don't get it.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

vanboxmeer wins this thread.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> WWE did not have the initial plans to do a reality show with the divas prior to the Bellas bringing up the idea when they were trying to do one about just themselves without any WWE involvement. When the Bellas couldn't get a show from their own effort, they brought up the idea with WWE except to make it about all the divas with the promotion being about WWE itself and not the Bellas themselves. Again, there were no plans to do anything with the divas before the Bellas planted the seed motivated from their own failed quest to do it themselves.
> 
> Paragraph 2 proves that you are slow. Twitter followers doesn't translate to revenue. It is not a causation effect. People don't pay money to get the privilege of following someone. Social media activity is not part of any money generating columns in the business portfolio. Twitter means nothing. When one can easily change such a "measurement" as freely as one can create a macro script to stack a certain option on a WWE.com poll, you throw it out the window, not cherish it if it agrees with your agenda.


Do you have evidence on that information? A source? Because Legends' house, according to info on wikipedia started production in January 2012, the Bellas quit WWE in April 2012 and the survey was sent around November of 2011.

Followers don't translate to revenue but they're a reliable indicator of fan interest and popularity. Surely a wrestler with a million followers on twitter is able to generate more interest (and therefore money) than someone with 200k, right?



Bubba T said:


> vanboxmeer wins this thread.


Only for those who don't possess the faculty of critical judgment.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The Total Divas show is creating success for The Bellas and not the other way around.


people don't like the truth in these forums. hush up.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

napalmdestruction said:


> Do you have evidence on that information? A source? Because Legends' house, according to info on wikipedia started production in January 2012, the Bellas quit WWE in April 2012 and the survey was sent around November of 2011.
> 
> Followers don't translate to revenue but they're a reliable indicator of fan interest and popularity. Surely a wrestler with a million followers on twitter is able to generate more interest (and therefore money) than someone with 200k, right?
> 
> ...


Critical judgment? What I see here is one person providing financial results and analyzing data versus another person arguing against it using only anecdotal evidence and cites sources from "what I read somewhere". You cannot presumably believe you can stand ground in a financial debate if you cannot provide proper data. You will be eaten alive.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I still can't get my head around why The Bellas are getting the credit for the show. Everybody who watches knows Jon Uso, Niomi/Trinity and Vinny are the stars of the show


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i don't think any of us pretend to know how tv revenue works, but those figures don't seem realistic. if something like total divas were such a hit, then why not save the next season for their own network and draw viewers to it? probably cause it's not really drawing in that much revenue. it's doing well enough to bump their yearly overall revenues and increase their brand awareness, but like hell they are making that much money off it. just speculation on my part.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Jingoro said:


> i don't think any of us pretend to know how tv revenue works, but those figures don't seem realistic. if something like total divas were such a hit, then why not save the next season for their own network and draw viewers to it? probably cause it's not really drawing in that much revenue. it's doing well enough to bump their yearly overall revenues and increase their brand awareness, but like hell they are making that much money off it. just speculation on my part.


Revenue does not equal profit. You have to consider the costs of creating, producing, and airing the show. You also have to pay the crew as well as the actors of a show. Take that all away and your net profit is much lower. Considering WWE's net income for the third quarter was only 2.4 million, it can be argued that WWE didn't make THAT much.

As far as a second season goes, there is usually contracts that you sign with a network. Most networks have the right to air the first season and have first rights to pick up a second season and third seasons if they so choose. Once that initial contract expires and either side decides to pass, then they can consider other options.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Waffelz said:


> I still can't get my head around why The Bellas are getting the credit for the show. Everybody who watches knows Jon Uso, Niomi/Trinity and Vinny are the stars of the show


The Bellas are the most marketable of those you just named and thus why they are featured more heavily than the rest. Their relationships with top WWE stars also helps their case.

The show is successful because of everyone involved. It has actually raised the celebrity of everyone involved.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> Let's not forget AJ was offered to go on the show but declined too.


I'm not sure this is actually true, I think it's kayfabe, if Vince wanted her to do the show, she would have to do the show, what Vince says ... goes, or you're gone.

I know this from when I spent some time with 15 of the legends of a couple of years ago, and they were telling us about this.

I'm not saying that as a good/bad thing, or in any defence/non defence for the current conversation here ... I'm just saying in general I really don't think that's the case, I very much doubt AJ would be able to decline doing the show if WWE wanted her to do, she'd have to do it.

And if so, well according to many people here, WWE would bury/punish her wouldn't they? not push her (which I don't feel happens all the time as much as people make out here) ... but you get my point


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

How about they put AJ lee on Total Divas. She will double their money


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> I'm not sure this is actually true, I think it's kayfabe, if Vince wanted her to do the show, she would have to do the show, what Vince says ... goes, or you're gone.
> 
> I know this from when I spent some time with 15 of the legends of a couple of years ago, and they were telling us about this.
> 
> ...


According to her, she was asked and said no. And Vince was okay with it.



> http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/299809#c8M1uyq0S32qp0vh.99
> 
> On her promo against the Total Divas cast: "I give [the cast of Total Divas] credit. Of course on screen I'm not going to say any of that. (Laughs). I'm going to take jabs and stuff as part of the story. But I'm not a hundred percent against it. As a person, I couldn't do it. *The whole story is, they asked me to be on it and I told them no.* And it was kind of received the wrong way. I was upset about it and there was a lot of friction between myself and the people who kind of wanted me to jump on board with this show. It's not who I am. I don't think it helps with what I've done so far either. It may be great for the girls who are kind of spokeswoman kind of women. That's not my world. But me not jumping on board was kind of perceived the wrong way. I think Vince likes people who are really brave and quirky and like to take risks and stir the pot sometimes. *And he was like "OK. She doesn't want to be on it? Let her tell us all why.* No one really knew what I was going to say. So, that's how that happened."


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

saadzown said:


> How about they put AJ lee on Total Divas. She will double their money


She might not, you don't know how she'd come across on that show, she may, but she also may not, depends how people take to her, it's difficult to say is that unless she actually does it.

People that like her in WWE like her on screen character and the job that she's doing, could be totally different on Total Diva's, again it's all about how people would take to her.

I think it would be positive, she seems incredibly likeable out of character in interviews etc.. (I forget which I watched but she was adorable in one I saw), but again, we wouldn't know this unless she actually did it.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Bubba T said:


> Critical judgment? What I see here is one person providing financial results and analyzing data versus another person arguing against it using only anecdotal evidence and cites sources from "what I read somewhere". You cannot presumably believe you can stand ground in a financial debate if you cannot provide proper data. You will be eaten alive.


First of all , this is not a financial debate.

Go read my previous post. I just pointed out huge flaws in his argument because he has the dates all wrong. He's not being factual and I just proved it by simply following the timeline of the events.

You really think the guy who says WWE is buying AJ's twitter followers is "analyzing data"? His "financial results" are wrong. He keeps saying Total Divas makes WWE 24 million a year because of two seasons, when he doesn't even understand that one season only lasts for one year, so the real value is only half of that. Not only that, the value of the increase in WWE's TV revenue is split between Total Divas, Main Event and maybe even the international licensing of NXT (I'm not sure on that one though) so the real value is impossible to determine.

Not that it matters because Total Divas is not more important than their women's wrestling part of the show. WWE revolves around their wrestling product, everything else is disposable. Having strong female characters as AJ on Raw is infinitely more valuable than any exposure or that money Total Divas gives them.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Vince can't force someone to do sometthing against their will that won't be in their contract.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

I know pwinsider is saying the results were legit. And that may be true, however, one award in particular I don't believe it. I do not believe Stephanie McMahon won for insult of the year on the Big Show of all people. I just don't buy it. The people who vote in these things are probably the little kid fanbase as a majority over the other demographics, and they don't even know Stephanie other than her current persona. I do not believe she won that legitimately. 

The rest? Maybe they were legit. Could be. But sorry, not buying that one.

But one thing to keep in mind is if the results were legit the wrestlers knew them ahead of time, because the winners were right at the curtain ready to go out to accept and their music and tron video synced up ready to go. So it's one or the other. Either fixed or known ahead of time.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

1 season is definitely not 1 year. They can clearly fit 2 seasons in that 365 day period, since they have 30 episodes for 30 weeks and have been filming consistently throughout the year concurrently as the show is being produced and televised.

The 8-9 episodes where just in 1 quarter of 1 year. So this idea of 1 season per year is simply false.

The idea that the AJ marks want to play the "rigged" and "company bias" game but then immediately deny any possible WWE involvement in their own social media numbers when "buying twitter followers" is readily and easily available though a simple search engine search reeks of selective criticism. Hell, Roy Nelson bought a significant amount of twitter followers just so he could get a bonus. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...as-more-than-1-million-fake-twitter-followers 

If you believe WWE is "rigging" the vote, then it is not a stretch that they'd allow or do this.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

come on, they obviously rigged some of the results. they aren't going to admit it cause then less people will vote and download their stupid app.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> 1 season is definitely not 1 year. They can clearly fit 2 seasons in that 365 day period, since they have 30 episodes for 30 weeks and have been filming consistently throughout the year concurrently as the show is being produced and televised.
> 
> The 8-9 episodes where just in 1 quarter of 1 year. So this idea of 1 season per year is simply false.


Yes it is. They can fit it but that's not how TV works.

See how the Kardashians' show, which airs immediately after Total Divas, works:

Season - Nº.Ep. - Date of Beginning - Date of End
1.......8 .......October 14, 2007 -	December 2, 2007
2.......11.......April 9, 2008 - May 26, 2008
3.......12.......March 8, 2009 - May 26, 2009
4.......11.......November 8, 2009 -	February 21, 2010
5.......12.......August 22, 2010 -	December 20, 2010
6.......16.......June 12, 2011 - December 19, 2011
7.......19.......May 20, 2012 - October 28, 2012
8.......21.......June 2, 2013 - December 1, 2013

Better check your facts before you call me a liar. Go ahead and admit your mistakes.

That info on fake followers has been discredited because the system used is unreliable and can't differentiate between fake profiles and inactive ones or people who have profiles but who simply don't tweet. You can run that system by people with only a 1000 followers or so and the percentage of fake profiles stays pretty much the same as it did with people in the millions. 
There are people who buy followers but if WWE did that wouldn't it be obvious? Why is the amount of followers almost always directly proportional to someone's place on the card or people with heavy social media presence (such as Zack Ryder)?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

saadzown said:


> How about they put AJ lee on Total Divas. She will double their money


i love aj, but you don't know how good she'd be on a reality tv show. all the best reality shows have people that are stupid and/or slutty and maybe even have substance abuse and/or emotional problems. i've read she's a nerdy type in real life that likes anime and comic books. she might be more introverted which would be boring to watch.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> She might not, you don't know how she'd come across on that show, she may, but she also may not, depends how people take to her, it's difficult to say is that unless she actually does it.
> 
> People that like her in WWE like her *on screen character and the job that she's doing*, could be totally different on Total Diva's, again it's all about how people would take to her.
> 
> I think it would be positive, she seems incredibly likeable out of character in interviews etc.. (I forget which I watched but she was adorable in one I saw), but again, we wouldn't know this unless she actually did it.


Aren't the people on TD playing characters anyway though? I thought it was scripted?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

lol. Divas still seen by WWE management as glorified ring-rats. Some great trolling by the WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> *Aren't the people on TD playing characters anyway though? I thought it was scripted*?


So very true. Tell this to the people who are calling Cena smart after last nights promo. I don't deny that Cena is a bright guy, just don't see why him being smart hinges on last night. Sorry for going off topic on this crazy long AJ thread. Continue


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Vince can't force someone to do sometthing against their will that won't be in their contract.


No, but they will no longer get pushed into further things in the future, trust me, I know this from what I've been told in depth by legends themselves who know what they are talking about (Piper, Dibiase, Virgil etc.. all said this to us in Manchester a couple of years ago), if Vince wants you to do something you do it, why do you think Natalya agree'd to do a flatulence story line? ... because she wanted to? ... no, but because she wants to go further within the company and not be penalised for refusing to do an angle, or something for the WWE, that's what it's all about.

Imagine if a talent said 'No, I'm not doing this' or 'No, I'm not doing that' ... they'd fill up their contract duties, then replace them with someone else.

If a talent refused to do an angle for example, and another talent stepped up and said 'I'll do it' ... that talent has put themselves in a better position for future prospects, WWE will favour them, they want people who will do what they want for the company, and I can understand that too, it's what I would want.

This is why so many talents put up with shit, why so many talents will go out and be embarrassed with certain story lines, or jobber situations ... cause if they don't, they'll suffer for it later.

It's all about paying your dues and earning your stripes ... think Drew McIntyre for example, he's doing all this for now ... in hope of getting a bigger push or something further down the line ... which at some point, hopefully he will get.

Deny things, don't do what's asked of you ... WWE will not want to use you, they'll use someone else who is willing to do what they want them to do, talents can easily be replaced, which is also another reason why many talents get so worried when out due to injury, you can be replaced so easy in this business by the next man/woman.

This is also another reason why so many people are so shocked about the amount of things Shawn Michaels got away with during his career, such as his trick at Wrestlemania 10 for example, his backstage demands, so on and so forth ... anyone else would have been fired on the spot for that.

If Vince tells you to do something, you do it ... otherwise you will soon be out of the door, that's how it works.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> lol. Divas still seen by WWE management as glorified ring-rats. Some great trolling by the WWE.


Gender equality? Never heard of it :vince


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

napalmdestruction said:


> Yes it is. They can fit it but that's not how TV works.
> 
> See how the Kardashians' show, which airs immediately after Total Divas, works:
> 
> ...


You a liar.

Or at least someone who contorts things out of context in a desperate attempt to stay relevant.

WWE's Total Divas is not the same taping as The Kardashians. It's :lmao that you even attempt such a half-witted argument as with the importance of "twittah" followers versus television rights fees.

They tape and develop their show on the go as they do their own wrestling shows. This is all within the same 365 day period. This is a fact. Not a comparison tool of a completely different show with a different taping schedule. You think because other shows have a "one season per year" gimmick that all shows follow that pattern. Especially a wrestling-based company that doesn't deal with the usual year gimmick on their show but rather week-to-week. They'll take at most a 10 week break and move to the next season because they want to keep their characters somewhat static going into the next "season".


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

napalmdestruction said:


> First of all , this is not a financial debate.


Then why are you arguing numbers?



> Go read my previous post. I just pointed out huge flaws in his argument because he has the dates all wrong. He's not being factual and I just proved it by simply following the timeline of the events.


What flaws are those? About there being a show without the Bellas? Maybe there would be, maybe there wouldn't be. I won't comment on that because I haven't looked in to it. You put the most marketable divas on the show. Aside from AJ herself, who is more marketable than the Bellas that is on the current roster? The Bella Twins are probably the closest divas that can fit the mold of "reality TV stars", so there it is.



> You really think the guy who says WWE is buying AJ's twitter followers is "analyzing data"?


No. Analyzing data is actually taking financial numbers and making sense of it, which is what he did. You knew I was talking about the third quarter numbers he posted, not Twitter followers. Don't be silly.




> His "financial results" are wrong. He keeps saying Total Divas makes WWE 24 million a year because of two seasons, when he doesn't even understand that one season only lasts for one year, so the real value is only half of that.


Let me correct both of you. There is only one season of Total Divas, and it is still airing. There was a hiatus at mid season. This happens with many primetime shows.

Second, he could easily be referring to fiscal year, which is what business operate by. Fiscal year =/= calendar year. If his figure of 800K is correct, 15 episodes is 12 million. Most reality shows can shoot two seasons in one fiscal year. Does not always happen, but it doesn't mean it is not possible. 






> Not only that, the value of the increase in WWE's TV revenue is split between Total Divas, Main Event and maybe even the international licensing of NXT (I'm not sure on that one though) so the real value is impossible to determine.


We "presumably" know the numbers for Total Divas so we can at least make a determination (albeit unaudited) of what the numbers are. Total Divas had 8 episodes + a mid season reunion in the third quarter, so 800K *8 = 6.4 million in revenue. Of course these numbers could be off, but we can at least make a reasonable guess what it is.



> Not that it matters because Total Divas is not more important than their women's wrestling part of the show. WWE revolves around their wrestling product, everything else is disposable. Having strong female characters as AJ on Raw is infinitely more valuable than any exposure or that money Total Divas gives them.


Lets be serious here. "Wrestling" isn't really a big concern in the WWE as far as the Divas division goes. It's more about looks and flaunting yourself than wrestling. The Divas Search, Playboy, Bra and Panties matches, Pillow Fights, sexy seasonal outfits, the renaming of the Women's Championship to the Diva's Championship, the hiring of models, the increased hiring of models, etc etc.

This is an entertainment company with a concentration on wrestling. Has been that way for decades. To say they "revolve around the wrestling product" is laughable because of every "serious" match they have, they'll have about 5 more pillow fights to actually draw people into their product.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> No, but they will no longer get pushed into further things in the future, trust me, I know this from what I've been told in depth by legends themselves who know what they are talking about (Piper, Dibiase, Virgil etc.. all said this to us in Manchester a couple of years ago), if Vince wants you to do something you do it, why do you think Natalya agree'd to do a flatulence story line? ... because she wanted to? ... no, but because she wants to go further within the company and not be penalised for refusing to do an angle, or something for the WWE, that's what it's all about.
> 
> Imagine if a talent said 'No, I'm not doing this' or 'No, I'm not doing that' ... they'd fill up their contract duties, then replace them with someone else.
> 
> ...


Why would they use people like JoJo, Eva Marie, Natalya ect. over someone actually popular with the fans who could bring an added audience to Total Divas?

It's pretty stupid logic.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Why would they use people like JoJo, Eva Marie, Natalya ect. over someone actually popular with the fans who could bring an added audience to Total Divas?
> 
> It's pretty stupid logic.


Argue it as much as you like, I know I'm right, I've told you, take it however you would like to take it, that's up to you.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why don't they just hire an attractive wrestler, rather than hire a model and try and convert her to a wrestler? Worked with AJ, looks like it's going to work with Paige etc.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Why would they use people like JoJo, Eva Marie, Natalya ect. over someone actually popular with the fans who could bring an added audience to Total Divas?
> 
> It's pretty stupid logic.


Well they used JoJo and Eva Marie because they're blank slates and can do anything they want with them. They're only using the people they think can sell the show that said yes, plus who's more popular then maybe AJ who said no? And lets be fair, it's not like AJ's had a great run since Total Divas started so they may not be killing her like Zack Ryder but it's not like they're pushing her to the moon or when the time comes they're making fun of her like with that fainting Vickie match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> Argue it as much as you like, I know I'm right, I've told you, take it however you would like to take it, that's up to you.


You know you're right? Bollocks.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well they used JoJo and Eva Marie because they're blank slates and can do anything they want with them. They're only using the people they think can sell the show that said yes, plus who's more popular then maybe AJ who said no? And lets be fair, it's not like AJ's had a great run since Total Divas started so they may not be killing her like Zack Ryder but it's not like they're pushing her to the moon or when the time comes they're making fun of her like with that fainting Vickie match.


Chances are, they probably didn't even ask her and wanted her on TV to concentrate on what she has been doing, and to keep that character, that's it.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

napalmdestruction said:


> Yes it is. They can fit it but that's not how TV works.
> 
> See how the Kardashians' show, which airs immediately after Total Divas, works:
> 
> ...


Did you honestly refute your own point before you finished your post? :StephenA2



vanboxmeer said:


> You a liar.
> 
> Or at least someone who contorts things out of context in a desperate attempt to stay relevant.
> 
> ...


Let me correct you on something. They may film concurrently with the live shows but the production values are different than WWE Raw/Smackdown. They film over multiple days/weeks, and have to go through pre/post production plus promotion like all reality shows do. This generally makes a longer time to get to the air. This type of show could never be on weekly.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

> Lets be serious here. "Wrestling" isn't really a big concern in the WWE as far as the Divas division goes. It's more about looks and flaunting yourself than wrestling. The Divas Search, Playboy, Bra and Panties matches, Pillow Fights, sexy seasonal outfits, the renaming of the Women's Championship to the Diva's Championship, the hiring of models, the increased hiring of models, etc etc.


This is the reality. 

This idea that's being thrown that WWE Divas wrestling is some big deal to the company is proven every week to be a complete asinine delusion. It's been the buffer match for 2 decades. It's a time filler. A completely different television entity in a reality show like Total Divas is absolutely a bigger property than this Divas division. Simply because you WANT the divas division to be more important is not the reality. Look at the the promotions of each entity. One gets commercials consistently as is praised by the announcers, the other is no-sold as the filler that it is.

If you take a look at the Mickie James fanatic bubble of years past it is very similar. Her fans constantly believed she was some big-time star that was important to the company. They would hype up and put up any evidence to support their obsession whether it be praising how much better she was than other girls or pick-and-choosing any segments that "gained ratings" and ignored any that didn't. They would exclaim feverishly every week whenever she got a pop or a chant. They "assigned" her as the successor of Trish and Lita. The moment she was fired from the company, her fans went nuts and cried out in anger. One such fellow even threatened to blow up WWE headquarters. 

Yet when she was gone, it didn't effect business one way or another. When she did indy shows, they didn't do anything special. When she went to TNA, she didn't boost any financial numbers. The divas division is a complete blip on the radar in the WWE. AJ Lee if she left tomorrow, would not ultimately effect the WWE at all. Her going on an indy show would not suddenly change the indy scene. Her going to TNA's knockout division would not move any important numbers.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

To Bubba T:

You were defending and applauding his analytical stance and his "facts" when I disproved most of his arguments more than once.
By the way, you didn't correct me on anything because I always said there was only one season, hiatus or not, it doesn't matter. The second season is coming next year and has yet to be filmed.
As far as fiscal year or calendar year, it doesn't matter because both of them are 365 days long and 



vanboxmeer said:


> You a liar.
> 
> Or at least someone who contorts things out of context in a desperate attempt to stay relevant.
> 
> ...


That info on fake followers has been discredited because the system used is unreliable and can't differentiate between fake profiles and inactive ones or people who have profiles but who simply don't tweet. You can run that system by people with only a 1000 followers or so and the percentage of fake profiles stays pretty much the same as it did with people in the millions.
There are people who buy followers but if WWE did that wouldn't it be obvious? Why is the amount of followers almost always directly proportional to someone's place on the card or people with heavy social media presence (such as Zack Ryder)?

This is the schedule of the Kardashians, seeing how their network is the same and they occupy the same TV schedule it's the best reference point available:

Season - Nº.Ep. - Date of Beginning - Date of End
1.......8 .......October 14, 2007 - December 2, 2007
2.......11.......April 9, 2008 - May 26, 2008
3.......12.......March 8, 2009 - May 26, 2009
4.......11.......November 8, 2009 - February 21, 2010
5.......12.......August 22, 2010 - December 20, 2010
6.......16.......June 12, 2011 - December 19, 2011
7.......19.......May 20, 2012 - October 28, 2012
8.......21.......June 2, 2013 - December 1, 2013

What you're saying is completely stupid and ridiculous because the crew doesn't follow the cast of Total Divas all year round. They follow them just when they decide they're going to shoot another season. Do you even realize how wrong you are? If what you just said was true, that would mean the Bellas would have a TV crew following them around the entire year just like they do on Raw fpalm
Their taping schedule is the same. E! needs 15 episodes for the fall schedule, let's say, so they send their crew to film stuff, exactly like it would be done for any other show. That's how every single scripted TV show works, reality or not. WWE shows and soap operas are the exceptions. If you really think you're going to get 2 and 3 seasons of Total Divas per year you're just dead wrong.

You claim women's wrestling is unimportant but it's disappearance would me much more harmful to WWE than the cancelation of Total Divas. It's not all about direct revenue, a big part of the success of your product relies on making your audience satisfied and giving them something they want. Something may appear unimportant when it's really not. What do you think would anger Vince McMahon more: AJ quitting or Total Divas being cancelled? The answer is 100% AJ, without a doubt, even though she can't generate as much revenue as Total Divas does on her own.

very rarely do you get two seasons in a 365 day period (at least a real season, not a season split in half).


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i think i made a great point that's been overlooked. is it fair to reward the bella twins for a few weeks of reality tv shooting over aj's performance on raw/nxt/main event/smackdown/ppv's for the entire year?

on actual wrestling programming, she was the best diva in 2013 by a country mile.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> You know you're right? Bollocks.


I don't give two fucks what you say, I know for a fact on this!

Look, I've told you there ... I've also said take it however you want, what I said about how talent work (I'm not talking about AJ being asked or not if that's what you're referring to, cause I have no idea about if she was or wasn't) ... I'm talking about how it is within the business and doing what Vince wants etc.. if Vince asked AJ to do the show and she said 'No' ... but they really wanted her to do it ... and she still said no, refer back to my post above.

I seriously don't give two fucks if you believe me or not, this is why I won't say a lot of things on this forum, I also know how people will respond like you ... but you have no idea ... and I'm telling you, so again, take it or leave it, I really do not give two fucks, I'm only sharing something I know about, which is that, I don't know everything, I don't know a lot of things, but what I do know I will share ... and what I said in your quoted post is 100% right, and I know that's how it is in regards furthering yourself in the company (You have to please the big man and the top dogs or you will be out of the door or replaced before long).

Again, I couldn't give two fucks to be honest, you have to choice to take it and believe me or believe your own opinions that are wrong, I'm only sharing honest information with you that I know ... and I'm not going to, or obliged to say anything more ... take that however the fuck you want ... I'm not arguing with a random on a forum ... and my source isn't just the legends I spent time with either (which you also don't know how I got that) ... however it's no skin off my back, I just know not to share info with people like you (or here in general really, due to people like you), cause you get abused or are called a liar ... when I'm actually just sharing something I know about.

So in answer to your post, on this occasion, yes, I know I'm right, take that however the fuck you want, it really doesn't bother me.

End of conversation.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> I don't give two fucks what you say, I know for a fact on this!
> 
> Look, I've told you there ... I've also said take it however you want, what I said about how talent work (I'm not talking about AJ being asked or not if that's what you're referring to, cause I have no idea about if she was or wasn't) ... I'm talking about how it is within the business and doing what Vince wants etc.. if Vince asked AJ to do the show and she said 'No' ... but they really wanted her to do it ... and she still said no, refer back to my post above.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


>


haha repped!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rudolph The Red Nosed Ziggler said:


> I don't give two fucks what you say, I know for a fact on this!
> 
> Look, I've told you there ... I've also said take it however you want, what I said about how talent work (I'm not talking about AJ being asked or not if that's what you're referring to, cause I have no idea about if she was or wasn't) ... I'm talking about how it is within the business and doing what Vince wants etc.. if Vince asked AJ to do the show and she said 'No' ... but they really wanted her to do it ... and she still said no, refer back to my post above.
> 
> ...


You do not know for a fact you're right. That is what I'm saying. I;m not saying you;re wrong, but I'm not saying I'm right.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Couldn't help but let out a "oh dayum!" when they won. Really was expecting AJ to win but I ain't got a problem with the Bellas doing what they do.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> You do not know for a fact you're right. That is what I'm saying. I;m not saying you;re wrong, but I'm not saying I'm right.


Apologies, I bit a bit hard then lol, (dunno why, but the Will Smith made me laugh), but honestly, I genuinely do in regards to that.

I wouldn't say otherwise, and I'm not trying to make out that I know a load of shit when I don't, but just on this occasion I do ... I promise you. 

This thread is the devil


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Thread still going strong. AJ Lee marks just won't give up.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> Thread still going strong. AJ Lee marks just won't give up.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Yeah, someone lock it before it turns into a Royal Rumble (How many participants??? lol)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Someone actually thinks women's wrestling is more important to WWE than making a millions of dollars. 

:ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Didn't the "Pipebombshell" get over 1000 replies? :lol


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

napalmdestruction said:


> To Bubba T:
> 
> You were defending and applauding his analytical stance and his "facts" when I disproved most of his arguments more than once.
> By the way, you didn't correct me on anything because I always said there was only one season, hiatus or not, it doesn't matter. The second season is coming next year and has yet to be filmed.
> As far as fiscal year or calendar year, it doesn't matter because both of them are 365 days long and very rarely do you get two seasons in a 365 day period (at least a real season, not a season split in half).


I applauded his stance on actually using numbers to defend his stance instead of anecdotal evidence. While some of his numbers are wrong, he make a point in his stance.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Didn't the "Pipebombshell" get over 1000 replies? :lol


What's this on now? ... 400 and something????? ha

What are the odd's it'll make it to 600 at least??

Place your bets now lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't forget the monstrosity of a thread re: her feinting, too :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Don't forget the monstrosity of a thread re: her feinting, too :lol


Well I just looked before I opened it up and this thread is currently 419 (with my reply now if no others are sent in at the same time lol)

Random but .... does anyone know what thread on this forum has the longest replies ever? Is it the pipebomb one? lol

Edit : Just noticed it actually says above each post in the thread.. duh!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

In the wrestling related discussion, it could be anyone of the Raw discussion threads.

In this forum overall, Tell the Truth made 5k easy.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They lock threads when they reach a certain limit. If they didn't, The Shield Discussion thread would probably win that.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> They lock threads when they reach a certain limit. If they didn't, The Shield Discussion thread would probably win that.


Yeah ... some discussions can just go on and on really can't they and become never ending.


----------



## PeoplePowerEra (Nov 21, 2013)

So far the only defense I hear for AJ is that "She's so damn popular and the only girl in the world that matters" not exactly how she's more deserving than The Bellas. 

Really look at their years, the only highlights to AJ this year were her feud with Kaitlyn, winning the divas title, and cutting a promo on Total Divas. Outside of that what's the comparison? Every opponent that AJ has faced, The Bellas have also feuded and defeated. Every big PPV AJ was apart of, The Bellas were also there. Everything AJ did the later part of 2013 had to do with The Bellas also. In addition to all of that they've gotten more mainstream exposure than most superstars, they were apart of a main event storyline for a short time, Nikki overcame an injury, they've both been on fire in the ring this year, Nikki was standout star in the Survivor Series match eliminating the most divas and debuting new moves and taunts. 

I fail to see how that doesn't compare to AJ's one feud and one promo. Simply because people like her more isn't a real argument.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

PeoplePowerEra said:


> So far the only defense I hear for AJ is that "She's so damn popular and the only girl in the world that matters" not exactly how she's more deserving than The Bellas.
> 
> Really look at their years, the only highlights to AJ this year were her feud with Kaitlyn, winning the divas title, and cutting a promo on Total Divas. Outside of that what's the comparison? Every opponent that AJ has faced, The Bellas have also feuded and defeated. Every big PPV AJ was apart of, The Bellas were also there. Everything AJ did the later part of 2013 had to do with The Bellas also. In addition to all of that they've gotten more mainstream exposure than most superstars, they were apart of a main event storyline for a short time, Nikki overcame an injury, they've both been on fire in the ring this year, Nikki was standout star in the Survivor Series match eliminating the most divas and debuting new moves and taunts.
> 
> I fail to see how that doesn't compare to AJ's one feud and one promo. Simply because people like her more isn't a real argument.


And don´t forget the exposure The Bellas get from Total Divas.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The Bella Twins were the "Diva of the Year" as much as The Rock vs. John Cena II" was the "Match of the Year."


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Bellas actually made money for WWE. What did AJ do? play a deranged slut character that went nowhere and meant nothing.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

The dumbest thing about this whole thread are the people bringing up Twitter followers to prove their point. Kofi Kingston has more followers on Twitter than Daniel Bryan, AJ, and Dolph. Is that proof that Kofi is a bigger draw than any of those? That should be proof that the awards last night were rigged because obviously Kofi should have gotten the 2 that Bryan did, just look at Twitter if you don't believe me. If you count Facebook likes along with Twitter follows then HHH is the 4th most popular star in WWE which includes active and inactive guys such as Rock and Stone Cold. Sin Cara is 11th on that list ahead of people such as The Shield, Bryan, Kane, and Jericho. Time to start pushing Sin Cara hard since he's so over with the fans.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> The Bella Twins were the "Diva of the Year" as much as The Rock vs. John Cena II" was the "Match of the Year."


Do you honestly think that The Rock Vs Cena couldn't genuinely win that award?

Think of The Rock's fans, think of John Cena's ... now combine them.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Uerfer said:


> Bellas actually made money for WWE. What did AJ do? play a deranged slut character that went nowhere and meant nothing.


AJ's one of WWE's top merchandise sellers. If she wasn't making them money, they wouldn't be adding a couple of new AJ items to the WWE shop every week...


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Billy8383 said:


> The dumbest thing about this whole thread are the people bringing up Twitter followers to prove their point. Kofi Kingston has more followers on Twitter than Daniel Bryan, AJ, and Dolph. Is that proof that Kofi is a bigger draw than any of those? That should be proof that the awards last night were rigged because obviously Kofi should have gotten the 2 that Bryan did, just look at Twitter if you don't believe me. If you count Facebook likes along with Twitter follows then HHH is the 4th most popular star in WWE which includes active and inactive guys such as Rock and Stone Cold. Sin Cara is 11th on that list ahead of people such as The Shield, Bryan, Kane, and Jericho. Time to start pushing Sin Cara hard since he's so over with the fans.


She gets the loudest pops of all divas. 
You forgot those massive cheers when she layeth the pipe bombshell on these total shitty divas

She is the only top diva who is in there to fight and not for modeling


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: So the Bellas are divas of the year.......*



Snoth said:


> Was worth it to hear them get booed out of the building


This! WWE trying to make it out like these two are huge stars in the Divas division when in reality...
"BOOOOOOO!" :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Man, this is gonna be on going ... at the end of the day she didn't win the Slammy ... and that's that.

This can be argued forever, it doesn't matter what is thrown out there in deffence of offence ... the fact stays, she didn't win the slammy.

Yeah, I was surpised too ... but The Bella's got it ... and again, that's that really.

/closethread


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

so that's what slammy's are bout? who generated the most money? aj got robbed. if she had agreed to be on the show, then they would have given her the award. she didn't so the bellas win it. actual wrestling and promos on wwe's wrestling shows meant zero in factoring in diva of the year? really? really!?


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

More AJ fans should have voted on the WWE App :cole3


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

NotoriousTCG said:


> More AJ fans should have voted on the WWE App :cole3


like voting really decided the winner. i'm sure one of the reasons they developed an app was so they could rig the results of fan voting and nobody could call them on it like when it was on twitter.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

saadzown said:


> She gets the loudest pops of all divas.
> You forgot those massive cheers when she layeth the pipe bombshell on these total shitty divas
> 
> She is the only top diva who is in there to fight and not for modeling


So she wears shorts with her butt cheeks hanging out of them because she only cares about the wrestling?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> like voting really decided the winner. i'm sure one of the reasons they developed an app was so they could rig the results of fan voting and nobody could call them on it like when it was on twitter.


fpalm, yeah that was the plan and definitely one of the reasons they wanted to create an app 

Or maybe it was because they realised how big social media was and wanted to create something to go alongside that, as well as make their shows more interactive to entice people to want to come and watch the shows, as well as interact (something they could never do before).

Which conversation(s) do you think you went down in the WWE let's create an app meeting?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to completely reiterate this because apparently some people don't get it.

A Slammy is a completely fictional, worthless and almost pointless award in which the voting by the public determines exactly squat of the outcome. It is completely determined by the WWE and their writers and has no bearing on public voting whatsoever.

Now that we've got that out of the way, let me explain why AJ not winning the award is hardly the end of the world. If AJ HAD won the award, she would have won a completely fictional, worthless and almost pointless award that was not voted in by the public. Therefore it is completely arbitrary that she didn't win.

Do you think Daniel Bryan gives a flying fuck about not winning match of the year? Who actually cares about who wins the WWE Slammy for match of the year when it's widely known that the PWI is a lot more coveted? Same with superstar of the year.

You people don't seem to understand that AJ winning or not winning doesn't matter, it's a completely pointless award either way and her NOT winning it makes that point even more apparent. Are we starting to get it now?

I'm closing this thread because there can only be so much butt-hurt in one place before it gets out of control. Plus way too many warnings have been going out for insulting and baiting in here. Enough is enough.

I can't believe you guys still let the WWE rustle you so much about stupid shit like this.


----------

